# Chicago Gameday XII is Nov 12th: Planning Thread



## buzz (Aug 30, 2005)

The official date of Gameday XII is November 12th. Clear your calendars!

[highlight]The current roster:[/highlight]

Slot 1: 9:30am-2:30pm

Serenity, FCWesel (private room)
"Escape Initiaitve" Buffy, Ninjacat
"Accursed City #1" M&M, Reidzilla (table by the door, a.k.a. "Reid's table")
Minis, Nikmal (table by the water cooler)
"Against the Giants" D&D3.5, Sqwonk
"Southern Exposure" Call of Cthulhu d20, Joshua Dyal

Slot 2: 4:00pm - 9:00pm

"Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of Copyright" D&D3.5/d20, buzz (private room)
"Casting the Runes" system TBD, MattyHelms
"The Enemy of My Enemy Is...." AU/D&D3.5, William Ronald
Minis, Nikmal (table by the water cooler)
"The Riled Riled Rest" Spycraft 2.0, Pbartender
"Something D&D-ish 3.5", TracerBullet42



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> We're starting early this time around... but starting small. Let's talk "when".
> 
> thalmin has contacted me about possible dates, with the following currently available at Games Plus: Oct 22 and 29, Nov 12 and 26.
> 
> Opinions?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 30, 2005)

Nov 26 is Thanksgiving weekend.  There's a big RPGA con over at the College of DuPage that weekend ("Stuffed COWS"), but maybe there's not much cross-over.  Me, I'm thinking I'd like to spend Thanksgiving with my family and would prefer another date.

Oct. 29 is a very large RPGA con in Wisconsin.  Actually, it's the biggest gaming-oriented con in Wisconsin now that GenCon ditched us!  

So, I vote for Oct 22!  With Nov 12 has a second choice!


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 30, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> So, I vote for Oct 22!  With Nov 12 has a second choice!





Either/or.


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 30, 2005)

Despite my re-entrance into the academic herd, I still plan on running at least one game at the Game Day. My personal vote would be for NOV 12, as I will have the 11th off of school. That said the 22nd or the 29th of October seems do-able too (for now).

I plan on running SERENITY.


----------



## Ninjacat (Aug 30, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> So, I vote for Oct 22!  With Nov 12 has a second choice!




I agree with this. Competing with holiday schedules is just a silly idea. The local con tht runs over New Year's weekend is *always* crazy with the scheduling, heh. And for the unfortunate souls like myself who work retail, pretty much the closer it gets to Christmas, the worse the schedules get. So, my vote is for Oct 22, with Nov 12 as the best back-up choice.

^_^v -Peeth!


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 30, 2005)

Opps, just remembered that CONCEPTION (the folks who do CONCENTRIC) have a CON that runs 28-30 OCT in Itasca. Might want to avoid possibly competing with that.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 30, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> We're starting early this time around... but starting small. Let's talk "when".
> 
> thalmin has contacted me about possible dates, with the following currently available at Games Plus: Oct 22 and 29, Nov 12 and 26.
> 
> Opinions?




You do realize that Oct 29th is pratically Halloween.   

I favor Oct. 22nd, of course I won't be able to come because that is the day I am hosting the Worcester Mass. gameday.   (not to mention I live over 900 miles away.) Still it will be nice to know that ENworlder are gathering in different places on the same day.


----------



## Reidzilla (Aug 30, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Opps, just remembered that CONCEPTION (the folks who do CONCENTRIC) have a CON that runs 28-30 OCT in Itasca. Might want to avoid possibly competing with that.




As the Concentric Convention Company, Inc's Contracted Graphics Design Guru, I second this suggestion. They got a huge response to their booth promotions at Origins and GenCon. 

With a local con, a semi-local con, and Halloween going on on the same weekend, I think that Oct 29 would be the worse possible time to schedule the gameday, IMHO.

I vote for Oct 22, with Nov 12 as a distant second choice.


----------



## Digital M@ (Aug 30, 2005)

Oct 22 or Nov 12th


----------



## thalmin (Aug 30, 2005)

Agreed the 29th looks really bad, and so does the 26th. Should we strike those two?


----------



## MattyHelms (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey, all-

Now that life and such are settling down, looks like I can finally get back to Gamedays!  I've already discussed Cthulhu and Synnibarr with Barendd...    

The Saturdays I could make it are Oct. 29 and Nov. 12.  Since 11/12 seems to be the best for everyone posting so far, that's my vote.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 30, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> We're starting early this time around... but starting small. Let's talk "when".
> 
> thalmin has contacted me about possible dates, with the following currently available at Games Plus: Oct 22 and 29, Nov 12 and 26.
> 
> Opinions?




Nov. 12th is the only one of those four dates that I cannot make.  

The other three are fine.


----------



## Nikmal (Aug 30, 2005)

Oct 22nd or Nov 12th.. I prefer the 12th better though

I plan on doing the Paint shop once again so.. Please sign up when you can


----------



## Sqwonk (Aug 30, 2005)

I vote for Oct 22.

I am planning on running a revised "Against the Giants".   When will the DM signup be?  Last time it was full-up before I had chance.

Thanks


----------



## pogre (Aug 30, 2005)

November 12th is the only date I can make.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 30, 2005)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I vote for Oct 22.
> 
> I am planning on running a revised "Against the Giants".   When will the DM signup be?  Last time it was full-up before I had chance.
> 
> Thanks




Last time we had a lot of last-minute cancellations.  Maybe we shouldn't plan so far out in advance.  DM sign-up maybe a month before, and player sign-up starting a week after that?  Just a thought.


----------



## GORAK (Aug 30, 2005)

*Vote- 10/22*

I vote for Sat, Oct 22nd since it is not Halloween 10/29 or Thanksgiving 11/25 weekend which usually are filled with parties on Sat nights. 11/22 is my second choice if it came to that. Besides, I am planning to run a Basic Dungeons & Dragons (old boxed set) event for a nostalgic change of pace from the world of D20 et al.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 30, 2005)

November 12th sounds best to me, and my vote counts double because...um...I say so.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 30, 2005)

I vote for Oct 22.


----------



## Jaws (Aug 30, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Last time we had a lot of last-minute cancellations.  Maybe we shouldn't plan so far out in advance.  DM sign-up maybe a month before, and player sign-up starting a week after that?  Just a thought.



Yeah. I'm so sorry for last time.

If I do go this time, it will probably be as a player. So either Oct 22 or Nov 12.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

I prefer Nov 12th slightly, but October 22nd isn't that bad.  The other two are bad ideas.

Not sure if I can make either, as I need to take 2 days off to make them (3rd shift sucks sometimes), and I don't know if I'll be alone at work at that point or not.


----------



## Ronin84 (Aug 30, 2005)

Would prefer the 12th as well as my football season runs through the 22nd.


----------



## Diremede (Aug 30, 2005)

My vote is for October 22nd, its not a holiday weekend and it doesn't sound like there are any conflicting events on that day.


----------



## waterdhavian (Aug 31, 2005)

I like either oct. 22nd or nov. 12.  both are good dates and looks like alots going on the other days.


Oh and FCWesel, you've got me excited.  Got the serenity book in hand and cant wait to play!!!


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 31, 2005)

I think either October 22nd or November 12th are the best dates, as we can avoid competing with holidays.

The drawback to me is that either pogre or pbartender, both excellent players, will have to miss one of those dates.

I am also willing to run either a D&D event or another D&D/Arcana Unearthed event.  Some of the members who have not showed up at previous gamedays might want an event where they are somewhat familiar with the rules.  




			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Last time we had a lot of last-minute cancellations. Maybe we shouldn't plan so far out in advance. DM sign-up maybe a month before, and player sign-up starting a week after that? Just a thought.




This is a good idea. We can perhaps have someoene step up as a back up DM or be willing to take more players.


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 31, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Last time we had a lot of last-minute cancellations.  Maybe we shouldn't plan so far out in advance.  DM sign-up maybe a month before, and player sign-up starting a week after that?  Just a thought.




Oh I just cannot agree with this more. Heck, I'd open up game slots for player just two weeks before the game day, three weeks and more seemed to just kill us last game day.


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 31, 2005)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Oh and FCWesel, you've got me excited.  Got the serenity book in hand and cant wait to play!!!




Waterdhavian, I will be hosting a few SERENITY games soon at GP outside Game Day to help promote the game. I should have info at Games Plus this weekend or so. Also I have a new Message Board I just opened for SERENITY RPG.

http://wavesintheblack.aimoo.com/

Come join the discussions and such. I will be posting any info I have on the game and my sessions, such as they may be.


----------



## buzz (Aug 31, 2005)

Counting people who were cool with either 10/22 or 11/12, the October date is leading by three votes. Which is unfortunate, as we finally get MattyHelms posting agaibn, and the 22nd is a date he can't make. How much more advance notice do you need! Jeebus!


----------



## buzz (Aug 31, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Oh I just cannot agree with this more. Heck, I'd open up game slots for player just two weeks before the game day, three weeks and more seemed to just kill us last game day.



Given that multiple people have mentioned this to me, we'll try it this way. I'm not going to say we can't discuss what games we want to run before the "official" GM signup, of course. I'm hesitant to go less than three weeks for player sign-up, though.

Right now, I'm trying to decide between running the following:

*Ft. Cthulhu, the Bronx*, possibly using _Savage Worlds_

and

*Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of Copyright*, usin' good ol' D&D, with maybe some d20 tweaks.

I can only do one, of course, as I promised Nikmal I'd learn to paint minis this time around.


----------



## buzz (Aug 31, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Agreed the 29th looks really bad, and so does the 26th. Should we strike those two?



Yep. 10/22 and 11/12 seem to have come to the fore.


----------



## AelyaShade (Aug 31, 2005)

Add my vote to either Oct. 22 or Nov. 12 please


----------



## MattyHelms (Aug 31, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Counting people who were cool with either 10/22 or 11/12, the October date is leading by three votes. Which is unfortunate, as we finally get MattyHelms posting agaibn, and the 22nd is a date he can't make. How much more advance notice do you need! Jeebus!




Do I need to start bribing for votes here?  

Have I been gone so long that don't people know that my re-appearance means Synnibarr and Cthulhu rise again?

Oh, I think I just figured out why the day I can make it is losing the vote count...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 31, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Do I need to start bribing for votes here?




I like bribes...I'll vote again for Nov. 12th...


----------



## francisca (Aug 31, 2005)

Bummer.  The wife and I are likely to be in Chicago Halloween weekend, and the 29th would have been perfect.   

Well, maybe in the spring.


----------



## Quickbeam (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm in agreement with Master Nobeard and Mark -- 10/22 or 11/12.


----------



## Diremede (Aug 31, 2005)

I would like to remove my vote of October 22nd.  As it turns out it doesn't look like I can make any of the dates as I have prior arrangements for all of them    and would hate to ruin anyones chances of getting the date they want.

Oh well I can always try for next time.


----------



## buzz (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, I guess the two dates are neck-and-neck now. I'd err on the side of 11/12, if only so we can see MattyHelms at a Gameday again.

So, let's pretend that 11/12 is the final date. Thoughts? Further arguments for 10/22? I'd like to have an answer for thalmin by end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 1, 2005)

11/12 seems a decent date. Go for it.

As for when to post stuff, heck, I am all for letting folks talk about the games they want to run and all that. My thought was that less time between "event posting & player posting & actual play time" meant that there was less chance of people bailing out for this or that reason. 

I say go five weeks out for the final GM thread and three weeks out for the players sign-up.

I am running a morning SERENITY slot. *I would like to reserve the room for the morning slot if I can.* (Actually I would like it for both slots, but it's fair that someone else get a chance at it for the other slot. The reason I like the side-room is that it's less hard on my voice.)

As for the afternoon slot, I am thinking a good ol' IRON KINGDOMS RPG event is in order.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's the title of my SERENITY event...

*MOONSHINE, MADNESS AND MIRACLES*


Here's the title of my IK RPG event...

*THE FALL OF SEVEN*


_* Of course, either are subject to change if a better title comes along._


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 1, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, I guess the two dates are neck-and-neck now. I'd err on the side of 11/12, if only so we can see MattyHelms at a Gameday again.
> 
> So, let's pretend that 11/12 is the final date. Thoughts? Further arguments for 10/22? I'd like to have an answer for thalmin by end of the day tomorrow.




Yay, you like me!  You really like me!  

I am at your disposal, people - I'm thinking 1950's B-movie Cthulhu...

-Matt


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 1, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Do I need to start bribing for votes here?
> 
> Have I been gone so long that don't people know that my re-appearance means Synnibarr and Cthulhu rise again?
> 
> Oh, I think I just figured out why the day I can make it is losing the vote count...




If they both rise in the same game I'll be impressed!    

If you can't make the gameday, we'll just have another one on the other date and play Cthulhubarr!

And, Buzz, I want to play in both your games!  So, I'll need four slots at this gameday, with you and MattyHelms running in different slots so I can play all four games!


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

Copyright Infringement sounds like fun Buzz, i'd love to see that if you run it.  I'd love to see something in skull & bones, Shadowrun 4th, or Weapons of the Gods too.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 1, 2005)

Ding! Would you like fries with that order of Weapons of the Gods? 

*Iron Chef Bei!**
Join in the heart-pounding Wuxia Kung Fu action as the wulin warriors join in culinary combat! The Bei Clan is hosting Martial arts competition that will test both participants fighting skills and cooking skills for, as Confucius said, they are like two brothers from the same house.
* Event name, subject, and game system subject to change at any moment until the final GM thread. No Wulin were hurt during the making of this event.


I may run a second event. I am not sure yet.

Ha! take that Synnibarthulhu!


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, I asked for it...


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes, you did. But, it is still better then a room full of monkeys. 

Seriously, I will most likely run one or two of the following games: Weapons of the Gods, Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 2ed, Mutants & Masterminds 2ed (way better than 1st), Shadowrun 4th, Super Happy Fun Time Random Adventure, or Paranoia XP.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

You could always combine some of them.  Super Happy Fun Time Random Adventure could be fun in Parinoia.  or perhaps M&M + Shadowrun.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 1, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> So, let's pretend that 11/12 is the final date. Thoughts? Further arguments for 10/22? I'd like to have an answer for thalmin by end of the day tomorrow.




Dang.    

And I had a great idea for a Spycraft 2.0 adventure that revolved around a multi-national foreign conspiracy to sabotage America's ketchup industry.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 1, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Dang.
> 
> And I had a great idea for a Spycraft 2.0 adventure that revolved around a multi-national foreign conspiracy to sabotage America's ketchup industry.




I wish there was someway for your to make it, but we will keep you in our thoughts.  Maybe someone at your work could switch with you, in exchange for a favor.  If not, we will try to see what we can do for the following Gameday.


----------



## pvt. patterson (Sep 1, 2005)

Oct. 22 ... seconded by nov. 12, holidays i do not have a choice, and must go with family, instead of gaming... so ya...


----------



## buzz (Sep 2, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Dang.



Sorry, Pb.  I seem to remember fixing one of the previous dates so you could make it; I figure this time MattyHelms gets a turn.  C'mon, man! Work something out! Want me to make a few phone calls?

*That said, let's make it official. 11/12 it is.*

(FYI, FWIW, IYKWIM, I'll be out of town until Monday, so I won't be posting 'till then.)


----------



## buzz (Sep 2, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> And, Buzz, I want to play in both your games!  So, I'll need four slots at this gameday, with you and MattyHelms running in different slots so I can play all four games!



I think I'm going to run in the afternoon slot, and I hereby claim the private room for that time. You can't always have it all day, FC. 

I'm still leaning toward the Harry Potter, but the idea of playing _Savage Worlds_ is quite tempting. I'd prefer to use D&D with the Potter idea, though, for some bizarre reason.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 2, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I wish there was someway for your to make it, but we will keep you in our thoughts.  Maybe someone at your work could switch with you, in exchange for a favor.  If not, we will try to see what we can do for the following Gameday.




I'm sure I could get somebody to switch for me, but the little mercenary inside me balks at giving up 12 hours of overtime.

Eh...  don't worry about it too much, it's not the first Gameday I've missed.  Not that that means I can't kvetch about it anyway.  



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Sorry, Pb.  I seem to remember fixing one of the previous dates so you could make it; I figure this time MattyHelms gets a turn.  C'mon, man! Work something out! Want me to make a few phone calls?




Well, I've still got a trick or two up my sleeve yet...  Pairhaps a vaiggly forren aksent wood werk.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 2, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Eh...  don't worry about it too much, it's not the first Gameday I've missed.  Not that that means I can't kvetch about it anyway.





Well, maybe next time.  As for complaining, I think it is the right of every message board member -- and one that is used frequently.


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 2, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Eh...  don't worry about it too much, it's not the first Gameday I've missed.  Not that that means I can't kvetch about it anyway.




Aww, man - while I'm excited to be going to the next Gameday (thanks, buzz!), I hate for you to miss it!  Think there will be rumors that we're actually the same person since we're never at the same Gamedays?


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 2, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Aww, man - while I'm excited to be going to the next Gameday (thanks, buzz!), I hate for you to miss it!  Think there will be rumors that we're actually the same person since we're never at the same Gamedays?




Save that for one of the games, Matt.  

I am thinking maybe an afternoon slot as well, and designing a game where I could easily accomodate walk-ins or people from cancelled games.  (Hopefully, we will not have any problems with that this time.)


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 3, 2005)

Perhaps the next step is to discuss any thoughts on improving the Gameday?

*Thought #1:* Everybody pitches in $5-6 and we get a catered lunch. Say like pasta, baked or fried chicken, Italian beef sandwiches, salad, vegetables, & dessert; set up at one of the big war-gaming tables. I can think of a few places I could contact and get pricing. This would require people to RSVP for lunch as much as possible so as to estimate how much food to cater. I would still get extra for some walk-ins, but only a few.

*Thought #2:* A prize raffle. Everybody who wants to participate buys one or more tickets for X number of dollars ($1-3max) each. Then before the swag give-a-way we draw 3 winners from the ticket bowl. Each winner would get a Gift Certificate for ¼ of the total collected. The last ¼ would go to a Katrina Disaster relief fund voted upon by the group. Good for the EN Worlders, good for Kurt, Good for the Katrina Disaster victims.

Well, there is my 2¢. Flame away!


----------



## thalmin (Sep 3, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Perhaps the next step is to discuss any thoughts on improving the Gameday?
> 
> *Thought #1:* Everybody pitches in $5-6 and we get a catered lunch. Say like pasta, baked or fried chicken, Italian beef sandwiches, salad, vegetables, & dessert; set up at one of the big war-gaming tables. I can think of a few places I could contact and get pricing. This would require people to RSVP for lunch as much as possible so as to estimate how much food to cater. I would still get extra for some walk-ins, but only a few.



#1 has 3 major problems. 
a) How do we ensure we have any food for the last people to the table? 
b) I can't seal the back room, thus the food, off from the customers to the store. 
c) The big tables will be open for regular store gaming events.


> *Thought #2:* A prize raffle. Everybody who wants to participate buys one or more tickets for X number of dollars ($1-3max) each. Then before the swag give-a-way we draw 3 winners from the ticket bowl. Each winner would get a Gift Certificate for ¼ of the total collected. The last ¼ would go to a Katrina Disaster relief fund voted upon by the group. Good for the EN Worlders, good for Kurt, Good for the Katrina Disaster victims.



I personally don't like raffles, and would prefer a collection or something. I'm not even sure if the store can legally hold a raffle. (Mt. P is kinda strict about that.) But you're onto something here.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 3, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I personally don't like raffles, and would prefer a collection or something. I'm not even sure if the store can legally hold a raffle. (Mt. P is kinda strict about that.) But you're onto something here.




Even though I can't attend, I'd have to agree with this one.  We already have the swag grab, there's no need for a raffle.  If we want to collect for hurricane relief, just set out a collection jar and encourage everyone to make one less RPG purchase (sorry Curt  ), and toss the unspent money in the jar instead.

If we want to be charitable, let's just be charitable.  I don't think we need to distribute extra prizes as an incentive to be generous...  It cheapens the sentiment, however well meant.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 3, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Even though I can't attend, I'd have to agree with this one.  We already have the swag grab, there's no need for a raffle.  If we want to collect for hurricane relief, just set out a collection jar and encourage everyone to make one less RPG purchase (sorry Curt  ), and toss the unspent money in the jar instead.
> 
> If we want to be charitable, let's just be charitable.  I don't think we need to distribute extra prizes as an incentive to be generous...  It cheapens the sentiment, however well meant.





I have to agree.. Even Reaper miniatures suggested just donating the ten bucks or so to the Red Cross or the disaster relief fund instead of wanting reaper to make a Hurricane Katrina Relief mini. Donating the money instead of having a Raffle has ALOT more meaning and will do ALOT more good for the survivors then trying to buy product with the money to rafffle off


----------



## rowport (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey, GameDayers!

Regardless of the viability of the raffle idea, I would hate for Reid's main point there to get lost in the thread noise: folks there *really need help*.  Raffle or not, I hope that all of us can do whatever we can to donate time/money/supplies/etc.

This has been a public service announcement.  We now return you to the thread in process.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, perhaps we can see if we have a few products to donate to the giveaway table.  

Also, do we want to have mini-games.  I enhoyed the two mini-games that I played  in the morning at the last Gameday. They do give some people the option of showing up later than 9:30 a.m.


----------



## Ninjacat (Sep 4, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, do we want to have mini-games.  I enhoyed the two mini-games that I played  in the morning at the last Gameday. They do give some people the option of showing up later than 9:30 a.m.




Actually, I was wondering about this myself. I ran two of the half-slot events last time, and I think they went quite well. Pbar ran the other two, and he can't make it this time, so that begs the question: Is anyone else willing to run two half-slots? I'm more than willing to do so again this time around, since I have two different ideas I'd love to run, but I would also like to PLAY... .so half-slots would be great by me.

I fear part of the success the half-slots enjoyed last time was due to the craziness of cancelations at the last minute, etc., so  a number of players defaulted to the half-slots, but if there's an interest...

What's any- or every- body think? Good idea, bad idea, anybody else wanna be my partner in crime?


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 4, 2005)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Actually, I was wondering about this myself. I ran two of the half-slot events last time, and I think they went quite well. Pbar ran the other two, and he can't make it this time, so that begs the question: Is anyone else willing to run two half-slots? I'm more than willing to do so again this time around, since I have two different ideas I'd love to run, but I would also like to PLAY... .so half-slots would be great by me.
> 
> I fear part of the success the half-slots enjoyed last time was due to the craziness of cancelations at the last minute, etc., so  a number of players defaulted to the half-slots, but if there's an interest...
> 
> What's any- or every- body think? Good idea, bad idea, anybody else wanna be my partner in crime?




Good points, but first....

"I need Ninjetti power, NOW!"  (Those at Ninjacat's Mutants and Masterminds game last time should get the reference.)

I think having a few half-game slots might be good, as they can quickly introduce people to new games without requiring a five hour commitment.  

Hopefully, everyone who DMs will get a chance to play.  (I think this should be a motto.)  We can also perhaps discuss the sort of events that we want to run.  For example, I would like to have a mixture of roleplaying and action in most events.  (I am already working on a scenario over the Labor Day weekend.)


----------



## buzz (Sep 6, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> *Thought #1:* Everybody pitches in $5-6 and we get a catered lunch.



This seems sort of problematic, as thalmin mentioned. All the events don't always break at the same time, so what happens if all the food is gone by the time a late-running event ends? How do we know if someone has paid or not (i.e., what's to prevent walk-ins from just grabbing chow; nobody has time to police that)? Not to mention, I think the probability of being able to successfully coordinate this with all the sign-ups is pretty small.

And, honestly, it's nice to get out of the store for a bit and grab lunch out among the Muggles. 



			
				Reidzilla said:
			
		

> *Thought #2:* A prize raffle.



I seem to remeber there's been talk of a raffle in the past, and the idea never went over. Suddenly our "day of free gaming" doesn't seem so free anymore, and now someone involved (me? thalmin?) has to handle people's money, monitor that the raffle is fair, etc. Too many headaches.

Still, keep those ideas comin'. What are some other ways we may be able to improve the Gameday experience?



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, do we want to have mini-games.



I think people enjoyed them last time around. Really, though, it's up to our volunteer GMs. If they want to run some (and having at least two GMs running minis seems wise), then by all means, make it so!


----------



## GORAK (Sep 6, 2005)

*Old school D&D event*

Hey folks,
What are your thoughts on running an old school D&D event like Basic D&D or AD&D 1st ed for the next gameday?
I like the idea of a change of pace for us old school fans away from the world of 3.0/3.5/D20 systems and take a stroll back down memory lane to the old D&D red box set.
Besides, it may even stir up enough interest in the old vintage games for people to buy stuff out of Curt's collection. 
I would appreciate any thoughts on this.
regards
Gorak


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 6, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Hey folks,
> What are your thoughts on running an old school D&D event like Basic D&D or AD&D 1st ed for the next gameday?
> I like the idea of a change of pace for us old school fans away from the world of 3.0/3.5/D20 systems and take a stroll back down memory lane to the old D&D red box set.
> Besides, it may even stir up enough interest in the old vintage games for people to buy stuff out of Curt's collection.
> ...



For what it's worth, the group I game with went "old school" not too long ago for a little change of pace and we all had a blast.

I'm sure there'd be interest.

Halfling as a class rules!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 7, 2005)

Now that the long Labor Day weekend is over, hopefully more people will show up and express interest in running games.

I do think that mini-games might be a good idea, as they can help people try some new games -- and make a smaller commitiment to learning about that game.


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh, I thought we were holding off on setting up games...

I'm totally willing to run a game - even other than _Synnibarr _ .  I've got a nice little horror scenario in mind - originally statted for _Call of Cthulhu_, but should be easy to run in any system.

And I can totally play "old school" - not only am I from that old school, I just played me some _Tunnels and Trolls_ tonight!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 7, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought we were holding off on setting up games...
> 
> I'm totally willing to run a game - even other than _Synnibarr _ .  I've got a nice little horror scenario in mind - originally statted for _Call of Cthulhu_, but should be easy to run in any system.
> 
> And I can totally play "old school" - not only am I from that old school, I just played me some _Tunnels and Trolls_ tonight!





I think that we are holding of on setting up games, but mostly expressing interest.  I think some minigames might work well, for the reasons I previously stated.

It is good to know you will be back this Gameday!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I was not too sure about either idea but I thought they would as least kick off some discussion.   

*Thought #3: * A change in schedule to accommodate more gaming. 
*     Morning slot: 9:30am – 12:30pm
*     Lunch break: 12:30pm – 1:30pm
*     Swag Time: 1:30pm – 2:00pm
*     Afternoon slot: 2:00pm – 6:00pm
*     Dinner break: 6:00pm – 6:30pm
*     Evening slot: 6:30pm ‘til whenever
This would mean that the games would all be a bit shorter but you could play/run in three events instead of just two. You could also show up after lunch and still get in two games.

Feedback is, of course, appreciated.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

I suggest shortening Lunch by 30 minutes, since you have a little bit more time with Swag time anyway, and then the last game starts a little bit earlier.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 7, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, the group I game with went "old school" not too long ago for a little change of pace and we all had a blast.
> 
> I'm sure there'd be interest.
> 
> Halfling as a class rules!




What about C&C? As it's a new game, wouldn't that capture the "old school meetsn ew school" part?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 7, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> I just played me some _Tunnels and Trolls_ tonight!




Hey, that's a great idea.  I'll run a _Tunnels & Trolls_ solo adventure for the Gameday!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 7, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I'm in agreement with Master Nobeard and Mark -- 10/22 or 11/12.



Me too.  Although I've also got the Ohio gameday tempting me, and I seriously doubt I can do both this fall...


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 7, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Me too.  Although I've also got the Ohio gameday tempting me, and I seriously doubt I can do both this fall...




Well, Josh, the Chicago EN World crowd would be glad to see you, but chose whatever works best for you.

I am uncertain if changing the Lunch Hour to a half hour will help, as people will have to rush for lunch to get back to the gaming table.  Maybe we could speed up the distribution of prizes by having two people randomly select players.

Any more people stepping up to run games? Also, any thoughts on mini-games.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 7, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, any thoughts on mini-games.



Mini-games don't appeal to me.

If I'm going to play something totally new, 2 hours ain't gonna cut it.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 7, 2005)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Mini-games don't appeal to me.
> 
> If I'm going to play something totally new, 2 hours ain't gonna cut it.
> 
> ...




Actually, if people are going to run mini-games, I'd suggest NOT going with something new, and sticking to fairly familiar games instead.

At the last gameday, my Skull 7 Bones game went pretty smooth, and was lots of fun.  But my Skull & Bones adventure just boiled down to D&D with a half page of house rules, and I avoided any of the new classes, or too many new feats.

The Star Wars game didn't go quite as well, since there werea lot of first-timers to the rule set.  It was hard to get up to speed, and no one was certain what they could or could not do.

Basic D&D or OD&D would be brilliant as a couple of mini-games.


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 8, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Hey, that's a great idea.  I'll run a _Tunnels & Trolls_ solo adventure for the Gameday!




Oh, you're so running _Synnibarr_ for me now!

NOTICE OF GENERAL INTEREST FOR THOSE KEEPING TRACK OF THESE THINGS:
I am willing to run _Call of Cthulhu_, _Mercenaries, Spies, and Private Eyes_, or _Tunnels and Trolls_  if there's interest.
Of what's been mentioned, I'd love to play me some _Savage Worlds_, _M&M_, _Warhammer_, _Weapons of the Gods_, old school _D&D_ and, uhh, _Synnibarr_.  

Oh, William - thanks, it's been too long and I'm glad to be back...

-Matt


----------



## buzz (Sep 8, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I am uncertain if changing the Lunch Hour to a half hour will help, as people will have to rush for lunch to get back to the gaming table.  Maybe we could speed up the distribution of prizes by having two people randomly select players.



I definitely wouldn't want to cut lunch any shorter. I've been scrambling to eat lunch fast enough the last few gamedays.

As for speeding up the prize giveaway, having people be _present_ when their name is called is definitely a big help.  Maybe I'll add a column to the sign-up sheet where people can indicate "No, I'm not going to stay around for the drawing."

I suppose we could also not give you a choice of what prize you get, which would save time of people standing around the prize table trying to decide what to take. But what fun would that be?


----------



## buzz (Sep 8, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> *Thought #3: * A change in schedule to accommodate more gaming.
> *     Morning slot: 9:30am – 12:30pm
> *     Lunch break: 12:30pm – 1:30pm
> *     Swag Time: 1:30pm – 2:00pm
> ...



Interesting. What do people think about this?

My concerns would be: a) it doesn't leave you any time to shop if you have a full schedule, and 2) the evening slot may not be able to go the full four hours. GP is closing down around 8-9pm; I don't know if we can really expect thalmin & co. to stay until 10-11pm.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 8, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Interesting. What do people think about this?




Not really liking it, myself. (Also, 9:30-12:30 is only 3 hours, FYI.)

*RE: Prizes:*
Also, I like that folks can pick thier own prize. I would say that you could get (give out by blind drawing from a hat or dice bag) numbered tickets (pieces of paper), and let folks pick up thier prize at prize time in that order. The rolling the die thing is kinda tedious and more time consuming it seems. Just a thought.

Also, since you have the GMs get first pick, which is very appreciated, then we GMs don't need additional picks. At least this GM doesn't. Also, no need to move every prize is there? Can't some prizes carry over to game day or something?


*Katrina stuff:*
(Assuming I read this stuff right.) As for Katrina donations and all that, I say leave it out of Game Day. There's plenty of ways to donate and help folks with that on your own. Some folks won't want/can't do that (for whatever reasons they might have) and there's no reason to make them feel bad for what they do or do not do with thier money and resources.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 8, 2005)

This Saturday at 2pm I will be running a SERENITY demo event at Games Plus. It will play from 2pm to 6pm.

Thalmin, I have two folks who want to take a seat. Can you block off two seats for me under the names on that sign-up for Vince and Josh? Thanks.


----------



## buzz (Sep 8, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I would say that you could get (give out by blind drawing from a hat or dice bag) numbered tickets (pieces of paper), and let folks pick up thier prize at prize time in that order. The rolling the die thing is kinda tedious and more time consuming it seems. Just a thought.



There's merit to this. I'd have to figure out how to fairly dole out tickets, though. Or mabe we just need to find a more expedient way to make use of the numbering on the sign-up sheet.



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> Also, no need to move every prize is there? Can't some prizes carry over to game day or something?



I dunno. I ilke seeing as many people as possible walk away with something. I also don't want to stick Curt with having to store prizes for months and months.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 8, 2005)

I like the idea of once through. Maybe we could bundle some of the smaller items together as a single prize package. I think we have some 2-part tickets at the store that we could use to get away from the dice rolling.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 8, 2005)

I tend to like the current schedule, as it does allow some time for shopping.  As for prizes, the tickets might work well.

Buzz, counting myself, how many people do we know have who are willing to run games -- and what systems.  I know it is still early in the planning process, but maybe we could get an idea of where we are at?

Thalmin, would you like a poster for Games Plus to advertise the next Gameday?


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 8, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Buzz, counting myself, how many people do we know have who are willing to run games -- and what systems.  I know it is still early in the planning process, but maybe we could get an idea of where we are at?




As I've mentioned before, I will most likely run one or two of the following games: Weapons of the Gods, Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 2ed, Mutants & Masterminds 2ed (way better than 1st), Shadowrun 4th, Super Happy Fun Time Random Adventure, or Paranoia XP.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 8, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Thalmin, would you like a poster for Games Plus to advertise the next Gameday?



Yes, if someone can design something with a logo and such that would be great.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 8, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Any more people stepping up to run games?



I wouldn't worry about that.  I'd love to run something, Quickbeam may want to run something; if he doesn't I will.

It looks like maybe Matty will have the Cthulhu angle covered, but I always love running one-shots of that.  I could also run a Dark•Matter/d20 Modern game, or a d20 Delta Green game (maybe the module included in the book, even), or an Eberron game, or a homebrew game...

In fact, if I come, I'll almost certainly want to run something, assuming I can get my foot in the door in time to do so.  Finding folks to run at Chicago Gameday never seems to be a problem; there seem to be more people willing than there are slots to run games.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 8, 2005)

In terms of running games, I wouldn't mind taking a crack at one of the old D&D 3.0 classics like the Sunless Citadel or something from Dungeon magazine. It's just I've seen hwere you have too many options and not enough players.


----------



## buzz (Sep 9, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> In terms of running games, I wouldn't mind taking a crack at one of the old D&D 3.0 classics like the Sunless Citadel or something from Dungeon magazine. It's just I've seen hwere you have too many options and not enough players.



Hey, if anything, we were short GMs last time.


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 9, 2005)

1. I agree that while people need help - there are many ways to contibute to Katrina Help.
2. 3 hrs is too short of a slot for me.
3. I was hoping to run a 3.5 revised version of Against the Giants.  But I can only make a morning slot.

When will the official sign-up to run games be posted?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 9, 2005)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> When will the official sign-up to run games be posted?



 Not until the day before the Gameday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 9, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Interesting. What do people think about this?
> 
> My concerns would be: a) it doesn't leave you any time to shop if you have a full schedule, and 2) the evening slot may not be able to go the full four hours. GP is closing down around 8-9pm; I don't know if we can really expect thalmin & co. to stay until 10-11pm.




As much as I'd like to play three (or four or five...) slots at a Gameday, I don't really like the short slot in the morning (only 9:30 to 12:30).  For driving reasons, I would probably not stay for slot #3 anyway.

Let's keep it at 2 slots.  People who want a third slot can play in on the sidewalk after hours.    Hey, we can run a *Vampire* LARP for the "sidewalk" slot!  We'll call it "Mt. Prospect Maniac"--fun!!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 9, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Yes, if someone can design something with a logo and such that would be great.





Well, while I do not have much in the way of programs for creating great looking posters, I can maybe try to create something.  However, those of you posting on the thread who have Adobe Photoshop or other software might want to make a great poster for Thalmin.  So, is anyone going to step up and volunteer for this.  (Thalmin and everyone at Games Plus have been great hosts, so maybe this is a way to say thanks.)  So far, we have the date (November 12th), location, and start time (9:30 AM) fixed.  Possibly a poster might have the web address to this thread.


----------



## buzz (Sep 10, 2005)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> When will the official sign-up to run games be posted?



Soon, but we're in no rush as yet. If you want to declare your event right now, you're welcome to.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 10, 2005)

I would like to have Slot 0, Breakfast and I will most likely bring a few things for people to eat at the start of the regular events.  (It helps that I live near a very good bakery.)

We still have a need for people to step up and volunteer.  This time, it seems that we have many D&D games and closely related games.  Perhaps some people might want to step up and run some other games.  Also, will we have a miniatures painting session? That always seems to be popular.


----------



## Ninjacat (Sep 11, 2005)

Okay, let me just raise my hand here and say that I will *DEFINITELY* be running a Unisystem Buffy the Vampire Slayer game, and most likely a Mutants & Masterminds as a second if we end up with half slots again. Unless people really want to see something "new", in which case I can always run a West End D6 Legend system Hercules & Xena game. But I'll run a BtVS whether it's a full or a half slot; the adventure I have in mind is easily adjustable.


*Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Escape Initiative*

Eden Studios Unisystem

_If you like Resident Evil, particularly the first movie, you'll enjoy this._


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 11, 2005)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Okay, let me just raise my hand here and say that I will *DEFINITELY* be running a Unisystem Buffy the Vampire Slayer game, and most likely a Mutants & Masterminds as a second if we end up with half slots again. Unless people really want to see something "new", in which case I can always run a West End D6 Legend system Hercules & Xena game. But I'll run a BtVS whether it's a full or a half slot; the adventure I have in mind is easily adjustable.
> 
> 
> *Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Escape Initiative*
> ...





I think we still are debating about the half slots.  Maybe some of the Chicago members can comment on what games they would like to see.  Thanks for stepping up as a GM, Ninja Cat!


----------



## buzz (Sep 11, 2005)

The existence of half slots really just depends on whether people volunteer to run them. Granted, unless there are at least two GMs running half-slots in the same part of the day, there's not as much point.


----------



## Ninjacat (Sep 11, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> The existence of half slots really just depends on whether people volunteer to run them. Granted, unless there are at least two GMs running half-slots in the same part of the day, there's not as much point.




Well, consider me volunteering to run half-slots in either slot, if anybody else is interested... ..if not, I'm running BtVS, um, also either, heh.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 12, 2005)

Oooops. For what it's worth to anyone out there, it seems Windycon is the weekend of Nov. 12. Does it matter to anyone?


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 12, 2005)

Dang! It seems like you can't go a weekend in Fall without tripping over a Chicagoland or Mid-western con!

Thalmin, is Games-plus planning to attend Windycon as a vendor? If so, will you still have enough staff to run the Gameday?


----------



## thalmin (Sep 12, 2005)

We are not attending WindyCon, which is why I wasn't aware of the overlap. There is no problem with the date as far as we at Games Plus are concerned. Is it a problem for any ENWorlders?


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes I will be running a Painting Seminar, health allowing after my surgery next week 


Also I would suggest keeping with the old schedule.. it seems to work fine for everyone.. it allows for shopping and the casual atmosphere that the game day seems to need as I always see people wandering around chatting to each other and getting to know each other better then the occasional thread on here 


As far as Windy Con goes.. the 12th is perfect for me.. the further from my surgery the better!!
Thanks!


----------



## Digital M@ (Sep 13, 2005)

Good luck with your surgery


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 13, 2005)

Nikmal, good luck with your surgery!  I hope you heal up swiftly.

Perhaps it might be best to consider another date, as Windy Con might cut into the attenance figures for the Gameday.  Buzz, what do you think?


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 13, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> thalmin has contacted me about possible dates, with the following currently available at Games Plus: Oct 22 and 29, Nov 12 and 26.





			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> it seems Windycon is the weekend of Nov. 12.





			
				barendd nobeard said:
			
		

> Nov 26  is Thanksgiving weekend. There's a big RPGA con over at the College of DuPage that weekend...Oct. 29  is a very large RPGA con in Wisconsin





			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> CONCEPTION (the folks who do CONCENTRIC) have a CON that runs 28-30 OCT




Err...it seems lile we're running out of weekends.   If we decide against Nov 12, that is.
Not counting Oct 22, we would either have to plan for early Oct or early Dec. Early Oct might work but we would have to kick into high gear. Early Dec is smack dab in the holiday season which could pose many problems.   

Thalmin, any suggestions?

_P.S. Good luck Nikmal!_


----------



## Digital M@ (Sep 13, 2005)

Each game day does not need to have huge attendence.  Has there been a rash of people who say they are ging to the Con?  I suggest, keep the date and if a few people can't make it there is another Chicago Game Day in a few months.  That is just my opinion which as most of you know is always the right opinion.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 13, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Err...it seems lile we're running out of weekends.   If we decide against Nov 12, that is.
> Not counting Oct 22, we would either have to plan for early Oct or early Dec. Early Oct might work but we would have to kick into high gear. Early Dec is smack dab in the holiday season which could pose many problems.
> 
> Thalmin, any suggestions?
> ...



Early October is out. We are booked.
I have only heard it mentioned once about WindyCon, so it seems there aren't many Con-flicts (sorry). There may be no reason to change. I just brought it up in case it was a factor for anyone. No one here has said anything yet, or did I miss it?


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 13, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Early October is out. We are booked.
> I have only heard it mentioned once about WindyCon, so it seems there aren't many Con-flicts (sorry).



I am gonna come to the store tomorrow and thump you in the shin.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 13, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I am gonna come to the store tomorrow and thump you in the shin.



Ooh, ooh!  Can I come too???!!! _(Although if we wait until friday for the thumping, I can pick up M&M 2ed while I'm there...)_
I think we should just stick to the 12th.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 13, 2005)

We will have to see what Buzz thinks, but Nov. 12th may work out well.

I think we could use a poster for the Gameday at Games Plus? Is anyone willing to step up and do it?  (Once we have a date in place, that is.  I think all the poster should refer to this thread.)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 13, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I think we could use a poster for the Gameday at Games Plus? Is anyone willing to step up and do it?  (Once we have a date in place, that is.  I think all the poster should refer to this thread.)




William, you bring up the poster idea during every planning thread and no one ever steps up to the plate.  

Until now.  

If the date changes, I may have to spend a couple of hours revising the poster, but it'd be worth it!

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 13, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I think we could use a poster for the Gameday at Games Plus? Is anyone willing to step up and do it?  (Once we have a date in place, that is.  I think all the poster should refer to this thread.)




I think I will be able to whip one out. What I will need is what do we (the EN World Chicago Gamedayers) want it to say? This is an advertisment. What verbage would best sum up and promote our Gameday?


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 13, 2005)

You misspelt "Mound Poopspeck"


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 13, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> William, you bring up the poster idea during every planning thread and no one ever steps up to the plate.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> ...



In my best Cameron voice:

_Barendd Nobeard, you're my hero..._

I had no idea you were such an artist.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 13, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> What verbage would best sum up and promote our Gameday?




I think something along the lines of "Come to Gameday or the puppy gets it!"

People are suckers for that kind of stuff.

Seriously, though, I'd probably put some emphasis on the variety of games offered, because there's usually a good assortment.

And newbies are welcome...that'd be a good thing to put on there too.

Oh...and the word FREE should probably be on there somewhere, too.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 13, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I think I will be able to whip one out. What I will need is what do we (the EN World Chicago Gamedayers) want it to say? This is an advertisment. What verbage would best sum up and promote our Gameday?




When, when Reidzilla is done with his poster, we can have a poll to decide which one to use!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 14, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I think I will be able to whip one out. What I will need is what do we (the EN World Chicago Gamedayers) want it to say? This is an advertisment. What verbage would best sum up and promote our Gameday?





Maybe this might work, along with a great image.  (I am using the current date for the add.)

EN WORLD CHICAGO GAMEDAY
GAMES PLUS, Mount Prospect
Saturday, Nov. 12th
9:30 AM to ???



A day of  free role playing games, including the Dungeons and Dragons and Buffy the Vampire Slayer: The Roleplaying Game.
For details, go to (insert the address of this thread.)

(So far, it seems that we have Dungeons and Dragons, Castles and Crusades, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, my D&D/Arcana Unearthed combo, and other things shaping up.)


It looks like a contest between Reidzilla and Barendd Nobeard.  May the best man win!


----------



## buzz (Sep 14, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Perhaps it might be best to consider another date, as Windy Con might cut into the attenance figures for the Gameday.  Buzz, what do you think?



I think Nov 12 is fine. Assuming there is any overlap, WindyCon attendees have the 11th and the 13th to get Erin Grey's autograph, IYKWIM.


----------



## buzz (Sep 14, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> What verbage would best sum up and promote our Gameday?



I'm still a big fan of "HUGE DORKS!" in big, big letters and then general info about Gameday beneath. 

Anyway, best to just make sure the name and date of the event are in big, readable-from-far-away text and general info follows. Pimp the Web site!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 14, 2005)

At least tentatively, if the date is truly set for the 12th, I think I'm going to be able to make it.  The Illini are away at Purdon't that weekend, so that means there's no marching band which means my weekend is fairly free.  So yeah...I might just have to come up for a weekend of nerdery...


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 14, 2005)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> At least tentatively, if the date is truly set for the 12th, I think I'm going to be able to make it.  The Illini are away at Purdon't that weekend, so that means there's no marching band which means my weekend is fairly free.  So yeah...I might just have to come up for a weekend of nerdery...





I would be glad to see you.  So far, it seems that Nov. 12th is the date.


----------



## Ninjacat (Sep 14, 2005)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> So yeah...I might just have to come up for a weekend of nerdery...




*Geekery*, not nerdery.

A gaming-geek nerd like you ought to know better.

Or something.

*snicker*


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 14, 2005)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> *Geekery*, not nerdery.
> 
> A gaming-geek nerd like you ought to know better.
> 
> ...




To err is human, to forgive divine --- check Deities and Demigods out for the details.  

Seriously, I think we need to firm a few things up on Gameday.  I think that there is a general concensus on November 12th and the traditional schedule.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 14, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I think something along the lines of "Come to Gameday or the puppy gets it!"
> 
> People are suckers for that kind of stuff.
> 
> ...





Can there be a mention for the painting seminar as well? I know the games are important.. but the painting seminar is so vastly different from the games that it could warrent a seperate mention on the poster? 

There are ALOT of people that come to the Game Store that are very new to painting that it could draw some with the mention too 
Thanks in advance just in case.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the well wishes guys!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 14, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> Can there be a mention for the painting seminar as well? I know the games are important.. but the painting seminar is so vastly different from the games that it could warrent a seperate mention on the poster?
> 
> There are ALOT of people that come to the Game Store that are very new to painting that it could draw some with the mention too
> Thanks in advance just in case.





This is a GREAT idea, as it can help draw in many new people!  Not all people who paint miniatures are into RPGs.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, here is the rough draft of the poster. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Well, here is the rough draft of the poster. Let me know what you think.



What?  I half expected you to slip in a "Sponsored by Dice Goblins (tm)" in the flyer.

I'm disapointed


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What?  I half expected you to slip in a "Sponsored by Dice Goblins (tm)" in the flyer.
> 
> I'm disapointed




Shhh! Keep it quiet mister or I'll telepatheticaly order your Dice Goblin to hurt you while you sleep!


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 14, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Well, here is the rough draft of the poster. Let me know what you think.





The poster looks nice!!!

Thanks for the blurb too!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 14, 2005)

Reidzilla: I LOVE the poster.  I do have a question for you and Nikmal.  Is the miniature painting seminar an all-day event?  (As I recall, we had it just in the morning slots in the past.)


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 14, 2005)

Barendd -- one way or another, you and Quickbeam and I (and anyone else) *will* play a Cthulhu game together for this gameday.  We've been threatening to do it for far too long to let it escape us again.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Barendd -- one way or another, you and Quickbeam and I (and anyone else) *will* play a Cthulhu game together for this gameday.  We've been threatening to do it for far too long to let it escape us again.



Dibs. I want in on that!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Barendd -- one way or another, you and Quickbeam and I (and anyone else) *will* play a Cthulhu game together for this gameday.  We've been threatening to do it for far too long to let it escape us again.




Oh yeah!  I definitely want to play CoC with you two!  Ever since I heard "I throw a tea cup at the monkey" from your Duchess' Tea Party game a couple of years ago....




			
				Jaws said:
			
		

> Dibs. I want in on that!



Only if you agree (1) not to stay in the back and (2) not to refuse to read mythos tomes.  That's half the fun!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 14, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!  I definitely want to play CoC with you two!  Ever since I heard "I throw a tea cup at the monkey" from your Duchess' Tea Party game a couple of years ago....



  That was a fun game.  Sadly, the Chicago crowd had to put up with my "Beta" version; I think I ran it a bit better at the later Detroit Gameday, after I worked out a few minor kinks.  I wouldn't mind reviving the concept and trying something similar again sometime.

Sounds like a Chicago Cthulhu session is "a date."  With the three of us + Jaws, that's not too far away from a full session already.  I know Kevin was going to run one last time; if he still wants to do so, maybe we can just do that.  If he doesn't want to run for some reason (I think he ran that session at GenCon; he may not want to do it again) I wouldn't mind doing one myself.

And, uh, sorry buzz.  Don't mean to be stepping on the game organization process here.  Say, why haven't you responded in the most recent Larry Elmore thread yet, anyway?


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Well, here is the rough draft of the poster. Let me know what you think.



Lookin' good! My suggestions would be:

* To make the big text bigger and the small text smaller. Gotta rope 'em in to bother reading the explanatory text.

* Maybe hold off on mentioning too many specific games until the events are more set. Granted, if you wait on the final version until we've got our volunteers, then it's no biggie.

Thanks for the work, 'Zilla!


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Seriously, I think we need to firm a few things up on Gameday.  I think that there is a general concensus on November 12th and the traditional schedule.



Hey, we're firm. Nov 12th has already been set as the date, and the proposed changes have been mostly spitballing. The only thing up in the air right now is whether there will be half-slots, but that has to wait for GMs to step forward.


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And, uh, sorry buzz.  Don't mean to be stepping on the game organization process here.



Usurper!

Hey, nothing is final until we have a sign-up thread. 



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Say, why haven't you responded in the most recent Larry Elmore thread yet, anyway?



I'm trying to focus my energies on positive actions these days.

So... where is this Elmore thread?


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> So... where is this Elmore thread?



Right here on the first page of General.  You can't miss it.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 15, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Hey, we're firm. Nov 12th has already been set as the date, and the proposed changes have been mostly spitballing. The only thing up in the air right now is whether there will be half-slots, but that has to wait for GMs to step forward.





I think Nikmal still has to confirm or deny that he will have a miniatures painting thread in both slots.  (It should be cleared up, as Reidzilla's EXCELLENT poster mentions all day miniature painting.) However, things are firming up.

Joshua, don't be too hard on yourself about the Duchess' Tea Party -- which was fun.  I think part of the problem is that a PC really needed to portray a certain cleric for the background information.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Joshua, don't be too hard on yourself about the Duchess' Tea Party -- which was fun.  I think part of the problem is that a PC really needed to portray a certain cleric for the background information.



Oh, I'm not being hard on myself, I'm just saying that it had a few minor kinks that I fixed for the Detroit gameday, where I ran a very similar game.

Dang; I haven't run in a while.  If Quickbeam doesn't end up running his Cthulhu adventure, maybe I can run something.  There's also a guy I work with who's just started what he calls a "rogue" campaign; essentially magic classes are severaly limited (I don't know if that's formal, or nobody just picked any) and they're running around on a pirate ship.  I think something like that would be really fun; opening up the Complete Adventurer and Warrior books up to bulk up the classes so you have more options.

Or I could run Duchess Part II.

Or...  Well, I could run a lot of things, I guess.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> The only thing up in the air right now is whether there will be half-slots, but that has to wait for GMs to step forward.



Which will be... when?


----------



## Digital M@ (Sep 15, 2005)

If Nikmal can't run the painting seminar, I will be able to do it.


----------



## Digital M@ (Sep 15, 2005)

I forgot to mention, I really enjoyed the Tea party adventure.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 15, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I do have a question for you and Nikmal.  Is the miniature painting seminar an all-day event?  (As I recall, we had it just in the morning slots in the past.)





The Painting seminar is an all day event. In the past two game days at least it was all day as well 

Not sure about the other game days though  

I should be ok to make it to the game day.. it is far enough out that I should be well into recovery by that time. Though I have to have something to eat every 3-4 hours and something to drink all day long  

So this to shall be fun!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2005)

Digital M@ said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention, I really enjoyed the Tea party adventure.



Hey, you were in that?  I don't remember your username--have you changed it since, or am I just being flaky?

I remember the _faces_ of everyone in that game, if that means anything...


----------



## Digital M@ (Sep 16, 2005)

Changed User name from Knowthetoe.


----------



## buzz (Sep 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Which will be... when?



Oh, now, ya buncha im-patients.  First post has been updated. All are now welcome to post their event listings.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 16, 2005)

Well if anyone needs a Warhammer adventure run, I can pull out the old Plundered Vaults. There are some potential 'half-game' slots in there depending on what the players do.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey, buzz. How about placing the date into the thread title?


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 16, 2005)

*Running a game*

Please add me to run a game in the 9:30 - 2:30 slot.

D&D 3.5  Against the Giants

I will write up a description over the weekend.

Thanks


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Oh, now, ya buncha im-patients.  First post has been updated. All are now welcome to post their event listings.



Cool!  I talked to Quickbeam last night, and he's going to check his calendar.  If he's free, he said he could run the Cthulhu game he _almost_ ran last time.

I would like to run something too--which of the following seems of interest to folks?

Pirate Campaign - using 3.5, 5th level, but characters are limited to no more than two levels of a dedicated spellcasting class.  Classes from _Complete Warrior_ and _Complete Adventurer_ are encouraged, as are DMG "early" firearms.  Setting will very roughly be a combination of Port Royale in it's heigh-day and cruising on the South China Sea.


Duchess Tea Party II - when folks want to make fun of "true roleplayers" they always talk about spending a session acting out the Duchess' Tea Party.  Same idea here; we start off doing a very exaggerated event such as that--and then all hell breaks loose, and the game turns into a frantic "stop the big giant monster that just ate the Duchess."  3rd or 4th level characters, I'd imagine.


If for some reason Quickbeam _doesn't_ run his Cthulhu game, I'll run one--I've been really interested in running the intro adventure in the _Delta Green_ setting book for CoC.  d20 rulebook; my BRP book is in pretty bad shape...


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2005)

Digital M@ said:
			
		

> Changed User name from Knowthetoe.



Oh, hey.  Cool.  How's it going?


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 16, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> I'd prefer to use D&D with the Potter idea, though, for some bizarre reason.




You do this, and I'm definitely in!!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Cool!  I talked to Quickbeam last night, and he's going to check his calendar.  If he's free, he said he could run the Cthulhu game he _almost_ ran last time.
> 
> I would like to run something too--which of the following seems of interest to folks?
> 
> ...




They all sound good to me!    

(Not helpful, I know, but true.  I swear!)


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 16, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Oh, now, ya buncha im-patients.  First post has been updated. All are now welcome to post their event listings.





With this remark in mind, I am pleased to announce:

*"The Enemy of My Enemy Is...."* : A band of heroes find that they suddenly have common cause with hated enemies and must help them overcome a common foe. A Dungeons and Dragons/Arcana Unearthed adventure featuring role playing, intrigue, and combat for 9th level characters.  Pre-generated characters, although I am willing to consider requests. (GM approval of  player sign ups required.)

Buzz, put me in the afternoon slot.  Okay, fellow GMs, time to step up and confirm that you will be running an event!


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Pirate Campaign - using 3.5, 5th level, but characters are limited to no more than two levels of a dedicated spellcasting class.  Classes from _Complete Warrior_ and _Complete Adventurer_ are encouraged, as are DMG "early" firearms.  Setting will very roughly be a combination of Port Royale in it's heigh-day and cruising on the South China Sea.




I was actually thinking of running one of my traditional _Skull & Bones_ adventures...  But you decide to run a pirate game, I can always do a _Wild, Wild West_ spoof using the new Spycraft 2.0 rules.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2005)

D'oh!  Slots are filling up super fast--I've got a call into Quickbeam to find out what he's doing so I can plan around it, but sadly, work is keeping him occupied, and he hasn't been able to return my call.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> D'oh!  Slots are filling up super fast--I've got a call into Quickbeam to find out what he's doing so I can plan around it, but sadly, work is keeping him occupied, and he hasn't been able to return my call.




Try an e-mail. Or you can perhaps reserve a slot for him.  This way, he can get back to you with his plans.  There is still time for several changes.



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking of running one of my traditional Skull & Bones adventures... But you decide to run a pirate game, I can always do a Wild, Wild West spoof using the new Spycraft 2.0 rules.




I thought that you could not make it on the 12th.  Hopefully, this has changed.  My advice is that you and Joshua Dyal reserve slots, and everyone can sort things out.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 16, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I thought that you could not make it on the 12th.




I couldn't...  But like I said, I still had a few tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Try an e-mail. Or you can perhaps reserve a slot for him.  This way, he can get back to you with his plans.  There is still time for several changes.



OK, buzz, here's the deal.  I'll run Cthulhu in the morning.  If Quickbeam ends up coming with me to Chicago (which is probably likely) then I'll let him run the Cthulhu game instead of me, but just to get a slot, I'll claim it.  I have no problem running that game if Quickbeam doesn't.

In the afternoon I'll also run a TBD D&D 3.5 game--one of the two I mentioned earlier, but I don't know which yet.  I can work something out with PBartender if he really wants to run _Skull & Bones_.  That does seem to be the ideal piratey system, but I don't have it, so I was going to improvise with D&D.  I wouldn't mind running Duchess II either.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 16, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I couldn't...  But like I said, I still had a few tricks up my sleeve.




Well, thank the Seven Heavens for _sleight of hand_!  It seems that we are seeing a great selection of games by great DMs.  So, let's firm everything up on the events, so Reidzilla's poster will reflect what it will be run on NOVEMBER 12th.  (It might be a good idea, buzz, to put the date of the Gameday in the thread titile.)


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 16, 2005)

BUzz can you make sure that the Table in the corner by the water cooler is reserved for the Painting seminar. That way we can set the lights and such up again  thanks!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 17, 2005)

Here are my entrees into the event pool.

* Accursed City #1 
Mutants & Masterminds 2nd Ed.*

Verde city was once a nice place, but not anymore. It’s amazing how fast a large city can go to hell. Something happened years ago. Ask around and anyone will tell you. Not that they have a clue as to what happened. It just did. 
Some people think it was about the same time as when the supers started appearing, here and there around the world. Others say it was after the Bjord comet passed so close the Earth. No one really knows or, at least, nobody who cares to tell. 
Anyways, crime and corruption reigns supreme now. The few parts of the city government that aren’t on the take try to clean up the place, but it never works. They just don’t have enough juice. Most citizens stay indoors after dark and hope that no one comes calling. Those that do brave the night, they roll dice with the devil every step they take. Fact is that there is only one thing stopping corruption in this city from devouring all the innocent people who still live here. Us. 
We call ourselves the Nightwalkers and we use our gifts to fight crime, clean up the streets, and generally kick corruption in the butt. So, you game to join? Or are you going to let your talents rot while you listen the city eating itself alive.

Join the Nightwalkers as they begin the fight for justice in the once fair Verde city. Power Level 8 Characters will be provided and rules will be taught. If you want to create your own character, contact me at sales@dicegoblins.com after Oct 1. For 6 players.
Morning Slot, table by the doors.


*The Kill Clause
Game Operating System: Paranioa XP *

‘Twas oh-nine-hundred in the old north Red Sector. 
Surveillance was watching every nook, cranny, and vector.
Citizens in the domiciles maintained their routines, 
unknowing they were targets of a treasonous fiend.
Bypassing sensors and alarms, he did quietly step.
Gracefully moving like a shadow, no trap did he trip.
Like a hunter he stalked his well-guarded prey; 
The promising adolescents of sub-sector A.
He caught them by surprise and spread treasonous joys, 
all in the form of unauthorized candy and toys.
Quite swiftly, he would leave as quick as him came.
Leaving no trace, no targets, and no one to blame.
 “This can no longer continue! North Red Sector is in a fix! 
This being corrupts order with its unauthorized tricks!”
Cooperation is mandatory so to your mission be quick!
By order of the Computer, you must kill the St. Nick!

Characters will be provided and rules will be taught. Just bring Dice, Munchies, and a good sense of humor! 6 players.
Afternoon slot, table by the door.


----------



## buzz (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay, I've added the date to the subject and all the events. We're full up! No more events left to fill.

We've got five D&D events this time around, which should hpoefully be a good draw. Now I just need to figure out how Harry flagrantly violates some copyrights...


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 18, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, I've added the date to the subject and all the events. We're full up! No more events left to fill.




Hrm...  :\  Well, I guess that makes my decision as to what to run a little easier.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 18, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Hrm...  :\  Well, I guess that makes my decision as to what to run a little easier.




Oops! Golly PB, I'm sorry. It was rather rude of me to take the last two event slots. If you still want to run something I will gladly give you one of my slots. I will just need everybody to post their opinions as to which event to cancel.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 18, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Oops! Golly PB, I'm sorry. It was rather rude of me to take the last two event slots. If you still want to run something I will gladly give you one of my slots. I will just need everybody to post their opinions as to which event to cancel.




Both events look good, but I will give a nod towards Mutants and Msterminds as it would be the only superhero event of the Gameday.  Paranoia is also good,  but I do not know how big of a draw Paranoia would be.  By limiting yourself to one event, Reidzilla, you will get a chance to play -- something that I recommend for all GMs at the Gameday.

By the way, I ran into two gamers in Oak Park, whom I e-mailed about the Gameday.  So, we may have some new faces at the Gameday.  (Reidzilla, as soon as you have decided what game to run and the schedule is fixed, I think that your poster will be a welcome sight at Games Plus.)


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 18, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Both events look good, but I will give a nod towards Mutants and Msterminds as it would be the only superhero event of the Gameday.  Paranoia is also good,  but I do not know how big of a draw Paranoia would be.




I agree. 

Buzz, please remove my afternoon Paranoia game and replace it with a “fill in the blank” event slot for PBartender. 



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Reidzilla, as soon as you have decided what game to run and the schedule is fixed, I think that your poster will be a welcome sight at Games Plus.




Sure. Anyone want to volunteer to print it? My ink hog printer is out of color ink.    Plus, the poster is set to be printed on 11” x 17” paper, which my printer does not do. I thought I could print it at work, but they are on a “no employee printing” rave right  now.  :\  Any thoughts?


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

Bah, run M&M Paranoia!  (You're not just mutants, you're supers, so you're even more inferior and defective)


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 18, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Buzz, please remove my afternoon Paranoia game and replace it with a “fill in the blank” event slot for PBartender.




You sir, are a scholar and a gentleman.  For the next month, you are my personal hero.  I want to be just like you when I grow up...  But not quite so funny-looking.    

In that case, Buzz, I'll run a Spycraft 2.0 game in the afternoon slot: "The Riled Riled Rest".


----------



## buzz (Sep 18, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Buzz, please remove my afternoon Paranoia game and replace it with a “fill in the blank” event slot for PBartender.



Done. You are gentleman, sir.


----------



## buzz (Sep 18, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> In that case, Buzz, I'll run a Spycraft 2.0 game in the afternoon slot: "The Riled Riled Rest".



Added. Glad to hear you are going to make it, Pb!


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 18, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, I've added the date to the subject and all the events. We're full up! No more events left to fill.




Yikes!  I go out of town for a a week and lose my chance to run Cthulhu!  That'll learn me to have a job!


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 18, 2005)

Matt, you can have my afternoon slot if you wish to run something. Just let me know and it is yours, buddy. (I am all for a variety of folks and games running.)


----------



## Ninjacat (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay Gang, here's my offering:

Escape Initiative
Buffy the Vampire Slayer

Congratulations. You are one of the Few, the Proud... ..no, not the Marines. You're a part of Uncle Sam's military, but your job is a bit more covert than being an average leatherneck. You are part of the Initiative. The things that go bump in the night are Hostile Sub-Terrestrials, and it's your job to take care of them, quietly, to prevent the public from panicking. The Initiative has a new underground compound in beautiful lakeside Cleveland, Ohio -where HST activity has seen an alarming increase of late. Both the field Commandos and the lab Techs have been busy trying to keep up, and one night, while you were off-shift, Something Happened...

A fast-paced game in the spirit of both BtVS/AtS and Resident Evil. Rules will be taught (Unisystem is *very* easy to use and simple to learn) and characters provided. For 6-8 players (planning on six, but walk-ins and guests will be welcomed, system is fast & easy)


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 18, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Matt, you can have my afternoon slot if you wish to run something. Just let me know and it is yours, buddy. (I am all for a variety of folks and games running.)




Seriously?  Thanks!  With your blessing, I will take the slot!

I'd like to run a horror game called "Casting the Runes".  If you recognize the title, you'll know what's in store for at least one of the players.

I haven't settled on which system yet.  I'm leaning towards _QAGS 2nd Edition_.  Not only is _QAGS_ easy to teach, it's got a great mechanic for bribing the GM.  Bribing me may end up important with my scenario's setup.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 18, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Sure. Anyone want to volunteer to print it? My ink hog printer is out of color ink.    Plus, the poster is set to be printed on 11” x 17” paper, which my printer does not do. I thought I could print it at work, but they are on a “no employee printing” rave right  now.  :\  Any thoughts?



I could probably get it printed up at work tomorrow and drop it off at the store.  I work pretty close to Games Plus.


----------



## buzz (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay, FCWesel's afternnon event is out, MattyHelms's is in, and Ninjacat's event now has a descriptive title.

Booyah!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 18, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I could probably get it printed up at work tomorrow and drop it off at the store.  I work pretty close to Games Plus.




Great! 
The file will be a bit big. How large of a file can your e-mail accept. The standards are either 2meg or 10 meg, depending on your provider. I'll adjust the file to you e-mail's limit. Send you e-mail address to me at sales@dicegoblins.com


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 18, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Great!
> The file will be a bit big. How large of a file can your e-mail accept. The standards are either 2meg or 10 meg, depending on your provider. I'll adjust the file to you e-mail's limit. Send you e-mail address to me at sales@dicegoblins.com



Sent.  I use gmail...I think it handles big stuff, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 19, 2005)

Poster file sent! Let me know if you have any problems TracerBullet42.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 19, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Seriously?  Thanks!  With your blessing, I will take the slot!




Excellent! Use it well, my friend. I like seeing a bunch aof different games rnning by different folk over Me, Buzz and a few (noble) others running all day. More variety at a game day is better.


----------



## buzz (Sep 19, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> More variety at a game day is better.



Agreed. I think we have a good sampling of interesting games this time around, while still having lots of D&D (or dang close to D&D) events.

I also have to imagine that running two events back-to-back is rough. I much prefer being able to participate half the day, as opposed to facilitate.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, now that we have an event schedule the next logical step is *SWAG*!!!!!

Seriously, I know that the gameday is not about swag, but it is really tasty frosting on a cake made of gaming goodness. I have attended the last 5 gamedays and I have noticed a decrease in the “grade A” level swag donated from some of our fine RPG industry publishers. Being generous and industrious, attendee donations have made up for the lack. My thought is that since we have a bit of time before the gameday, what ideas do we have for obtaining a bit more “grade A” level swag. My intent is that not just the lucky first pickers get the “really good stuff” but that everybody can leave with something cool. 
While I am thinking of it, I agree that GMs should not be included in the random draw because we already get first pick.

*Idea #1:* We put together a one-page flyer (and/or e-flyer) to send the RPG industry publishers that has pictures and a brief summery/history of the gameday. It would give our requests a bit more legitimacy to reference the past 11 gamedays and the attendance there in. It might separate our requests from the flood of "give us free stuff" mail they get from gaming events they have never heard of and have no idea if they really exist.


So, please post your thoughts, opinions, and flaming commentary!


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 19, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Well, now that we have an event schedule the next logical step is *SWAG*!!!!!




Incidentally, I've got a whole roll of two-part prize-drawing tickets I can bring, if we'd rather draw for prizes out of a hat, instead of rolling a dice.



			
				Reidzilla said:
			
		

> *Idea #1:* We put together a one-page flyer (and/or e-flyer) to send the RPG industry publishers that has pictures and a brief summery/history of the gameday. It would give our requests a bit more legitimacy to reference the past 11 gamedays and the attendance there in. It might separate our requests from the flood of "give us free stuff" mail they get from gaming events they have never heard of and have no idea if they really exist.




It might not be a bad idea to include a list of the events being run...  Perhaps it'll net some prizes relevant to the game events.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, now that I've contributed to a bit of consternation by claiming two slots, I talked to Quickbeam, and he for sure is _not_ going to run Cthulhu, so I will do so.  I'll post some more details of my game shortly.

However, I had honestly hoped to play a game and run a game, and I'm currently scheduled to run twice.  Is there any really strong interest in either of my two D&D 3.5 suggestions?  If so, I'll go ahead and run it, but it everyone's kinda "meh" I'll give up my afternoon slot to some other hopeful GM.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 19, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, now that I've contributed to a bit of consternation by claiming two slots, I talked to Quickbeam, and he for sure is _not_ going to run Cthulhu, so I will do so.  I'll post some more details of my game shortly.
> 
> However, I had honestly hoped to play a game and run a game, and I'm currently scheduled to run twice.  Is there any really strong interest in either of my two D&D 3.5 suggestions?  If so, I'll go ahead and run it, but it everyone's kinda "meh" I'll give up my afternoon slot to some other hopeful GM.




Okay, who is willing to step up and ensure that Joshua has a chance to play?  I know there were some people who mentioned ideas in the early part of this thread who have been largely silent since then.


TracerBullet42:  I think G-Mail might be sufficient for a 10 MB file.  Thank you for being willing to print and deliver the posters to Games Plus, and to Reidzilla for designing the posters.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 19, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Okay, who is willing to step up and ensure that Joshua has a chance to play?  I know there were some people who mentioned ideas in the early part of this thread who have been largely silent since then.



Oh, that's not the issue; I could very happily play in, say, buzz'z "Harry Potter" game, or some of the others already present.  Rather, I'm trying to gauge how much interest there is in either of the games I proposed.  If interest isn't all that high, I'll just give up the slot and play in a game that's already there.

However, both of those would be fun to run, and if there are people who are interested in them, I'll do it, and be happy to do so.  At this point, it's more a question of whether or not people are interested in playing either of those games.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 19, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> However, both of those would be fun to run, and if there are people who are interested in them, I'll do it, and be happy to do so.  At this point, it's more a question of whether or not people are interested in playing either of those games.




My tough decision right now is deciding whether I'd rather play in your CoC game, or Wesel's Serenity game.


----------



## GORAK (Sep 19, 2005)

I see that the event roster is filled up already so I will just be a player for this Gameday then. I can still create a Basic D&D (red box) adventure with pregen characters to fill any empty slots from last minute cancellations. Otherwise, I will wait until the event signup and look for anything that William Ronald is running.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 19, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> I see that the event roster is filled up already so I will just be a player for this Gameday then. I can still create a Basic D&D (red box) adventure with pregen characters to fill any empty slots from last minute cancellations. Otherwise, I will wait until the event signup and look for anything that William Ronald is running.





It is a good idea to have a back up event, as we have seen a few unexpected cancellations in the past.  I imagine that once the events are finalized, we can see about sign ups.  

GORAK, feel free to check the descriptions of the other events when they are posted.  (There are many GREAT GMs at the Gameday and great rules systems, although I am flattered that you expressed an interest in my event  "The Enemyo f My Enemy Is ...." which will use some of the AU/D&D rules.  The event will feature a combination of roleplaying and combat, so I will be working on the characters this week -- including backgrounds, personalities, and other appropriate information.  (For example, I will include some spell and ability descriptions for the AU characters as well as the D&D characters.)  So, I will try to make sure that this is an adventure for using one's wits, as well as using magic and weapons.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 19, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> TracerBullet42:  I think G-Mail might be sufficient for a 10 MB file.  Thank you for being willing to print and deliver the posters to Games Plus, and to Reidzilla for designing the posters.



I have just returned from Games Plus...and the posters have been delivered.  I'm going to make a hundred or so black and white copies and drop them off as well for handouts/stuffers.

Curt had a pretty good idea that we might want to try to incorporate for next time.  He mentioned that there are EnWorld Game Days going on all around the country all the time and that an "official" EnWorld Game Day poster, complete with the EnWorld logo and such, might be a good thing to have put together.  But perhaps that idea belongs in the Meta area...

Joshua Dyal, if you're wanting to empty out of a slot so that you can "play" too, I'll run something in one of your slots, if you like.  Otherwise, I'll happily "play" all day.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 19, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I have just returned from Games Plus...and the posters have been delivered.  I'm going to make a hundred or so black and white copies and drop them off as well for handouts/stuffers.
> 
> Curt had a pretty good idea that we might want to try to incorporate for next time.  He mentioned that there are EnWorld Game Days going on all around the country all the time and that an "official" EnWorld Game Day poster, complete with the EnWorld logo and such, might be a good thing to have put together.  But perhaps that idea belongs in the Meta area...
> 
> Joshua Dyal, if you're wanting to empty out of a slot so that you can "play" too, I'll run something in one of your slots, if you like.  Otherwise, I'll happily "play" all day.




TracerBullet42, THANKS!  I am glad that the posters are out there, and that Curt will have extra to distribute at the shop.

Curt's idea is good, and perhaps we should discuss this in Meta.  I will start a thread, and maybe you, Curt, and Reidzilla can join in.  (Reidzilla, when you post, can you include your poster as an attachment for people in that thread to look at.)  Maybe if EN World can provide a "Gameday poster" template (yes, I see the bad jokes coming) we might find it easier to help our fellow gamers run events locally.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 19, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> TracerBullet42, THANKS!  I am glad that the posters are out there, and that Curt will have extra to distribute at the shop.
> 
> Curt's idea is good, and perhaps we should discuss this in Meta.  I will start a thread, and maybe you, Curt, and Reidzilla can join in.  (Reidzilla, when you post, can you include your poster as an attachment for people in that thread to look at.)  Maybe if EN World can provide a "Gameday poster" template (yes, I see the bad jokes coming) we might find it easier to help our fellow gamers run events locally.



No problem...I aim to please.

Most of the time, anyway...


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 19, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> I see that the event roster is filled up already so I will just be a player for this Gameday then. I can still create a Basic D&D (red box) adventure with pregen characters to fill any empty slots from last minute cancellations. Otherwise, I will wait until the event signup and look for anything that William Ronald is running.




Hey Gorak, Joshua posted this earlier. Maybe you two can work something out.




			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> However, I had honestly hoped to play a game and run a game, and I'm currently scheduled to run twice. Is there any really strong interest in either of my two D&D 3.5 suggestions? If so, I'll go ahead and run it, but it everyone's kinda "meh" I'll give up my afternoon slot to some other hopeful GM.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 19, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I have just returned from Games Plus...and the posters have been delivered.  I'm going to make a hundred or so black and white copies and drop them off as well for handouts/stuffers.




Great!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 19, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Gorak, Joshua posted this earlier. Maybe you two can work something out.





Let's try to work the scheduling out soon.  So far, this is shaping up to be a great Gameday!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 19, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I will start a thread, and maybe you, Curt, and Reidzilla can join in.  (Reidzilla, when you post, can you include your poster as an attachment for people in that thread to look at.)  Maybe if EN World can provide a "Gameday poster" template (yes, I see the bad jokes coming) we might find it easier to help our fellow gamers run events locally.




Sounds OK to me. PM me a link to the thread. Since it would be an official EN world thing, we should get Morrus in on this as well.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 19, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Sounds OK to me. PM me a link to the thread. Since it would be an official EN world thing, we should get Morrus in on this as well.




Well, since I don't have privvate messaging, I will post the link: A template for EN World Gameday posters .  When you post, make sure to include your poster so that Morrus and everyone else can see it in Meta.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, it sounds like there are other folks interested in running; I'll drop my afternoon slot, and let some one else have it.  What the hey.

I'll keep my morning Cthulhu slot, though--more details in a few days!

By the way, will this also be the sign-up thread, when the time comes, or will there be another thread for that?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 20, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I have just returned from Games Plus...and the posters have been delivered.




Oh, great!  You delivered the WRONG poster.  You were supposed to use MY poster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

No more bard song for you, ranger rick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buzz (Sep 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> By the way, will this also be the sign-up thread, when the time comes, or will there be another thread for that?



There will be a separate thread. Too confusing for people to ahve to wade through pages of GM planning to figure out what's going on. I'll post the link and close this thread when the time comes.


----------



## buzz (Sep 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, it sounds like there are other folks interested in running; I'll drop my afternoon slot, and let some one else have it.  What the hey.



You are a prince among men, I say!

That leaves us an open slot in the afternoon. GORAK? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## thalmin (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got the poster up, but noticed one small thing wrong with them. They don't say where the event is taking place.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 20, 2005)

doublepost


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 20, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I've got the poster up, but noticed one small thing wrong with them. They don't say where the event is taking place.





			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Oh, great!  You delivered the WRONG poster.  You were supposed to use MY poster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Seems Nobeard was right afterall.

I don't know Curt, that seems kinda Fruedian to me.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 20, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Seems Nobeard was right afterall.
> 
> I don't know Curt, that seems kinda Fruedian to me.




Okay, we will need a slight correction on the poster, Reidzilla.  To err is human, to forgive is divine --- and thalmin has one heavenly shop.  

So, let's see who will step up and run an event in the last slot!  Calling all good GMs!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 20, 2005)

Buzz, I have an idea for "Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of Copyright."  Alter the names to almost identical ones like Larry Lotter, or Barry Kotter  (Hmm, Sweathogs at Hogwarts or is it Warthog's?), and Professor Fumblegore.      This way P.J. Fowling can show up with her attorneys.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 20, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I've got the poster up, but noticed one small thing wrong with them. They don't say where the event is taking place.




Well, the original idea was a poster to be posted at Games-plus. As such, I assumed I could leave off that the gameday was at the place they were reading it at.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 20, 2005)

New poster


----------



## thalmin (Sep 20, 2005)

Since we put up notices of events and conventions besides our own, it could be slightly confusing. But don't bother with new posters for now. These are up, and we can always answer people's questions. Besides, if someone asks, we know they are interested (or just like to nit-pick.)


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm seriously considering going to this. What hotels are in the area? I want to spend as little money as possible, so are there any L-train stops near the store?


----------



## thalmin (Sep 20, 2005)

Closest hotel about 1 1/2 miles away. No L stop, but the Metra station is a block away.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Closest hotel about 1 1/2 miles away. No L stop, but the Metra station is a block away.




What's the hotel and how's the walk between the hotel and the store?


----------



## thalmin (Sep 20, 2005)

Ramada Hotel
200 E. Rand Road
Mt. Prospect
847-827-8800

The walk is pretty easy. Cut through the bank parking lot, then straight south down Elmhurst Road (Rt 83). All sidewalk, mostly nice residential except last couple blocks, which is what passes for the downtown section of Mt. P.

Or you could try the Rand Manor Motel, "Home of the 4 Hour Happy Nap"   
or maybe not.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2005)

I think I camped at that Ramada two? years ago when my whole family came up and we spent the rest of the weekend together in downtown Chicago.  It was a pretty nice place.

This year, I'll probably drive up sometime Friday afternoon/evening and find a hotel in the area, but I'll just Priceline something in the area and get the cheapest rate I can.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Reservations made!   

I'm flying in on Friday on Southwest. I'm staying in the Ramada. So how do we sign up for games? I want JD's CoC.   

I'm serious.

It doesn't look like we can signup yet on the site that is listed on the poster.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 20, 2005)

The signup thread hasn't yet been started. And welcome to the Chicago Gameday!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 20, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Oh, great!  You delivered the WRONG poster.  You were supposed to use MY poster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No more bard song for you, ranger rick!!!!!!!!!!



D'oh!  A thousand apologies...

I did find your poster more amusing, if that counts for anything.

Not so informative...but amusing in it's own sick, twisted, little way.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 20, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Since we put up notices of events and conventions besides our own, it could be slightly confusing. But don't bother with new posters for now. These are up, and we can always answer people's questions. Besides, if someone asks, we know they are interested (or just like to nit-pick.)



Well, for what it's worth, I've already re-printed the new posters and made many, many copies to use as handouts.  I'm planning to swing by during my lunch hour and drop them off.  Hopefully the new Mutants and Masterminds will be there too...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 20, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> So, let's see who will step up and run an event in the last slot!  Calling all good GMs!



Well, I don't know if I'm a "good" GM, but I think I'm adequate.

Let's here it for adequacy!!!  

Anyway, I'll take that last slot if nobody else wants it.  I'll run something D&D-ish 3.5.  I've got a few ideas bouncing around in my head, and I'll narrow it down ASAP and post it here soon.

I'll just need to make sure my table is not next to "big-mouth" Wesel's this time.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> The signup thread hasn't yet been started. And welcome to the Chicago Gameday!




Thanks!   

When do y'all think signups will start?

EDIT: And what should I bring? Dice, books, etc.?


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2005)

A bit more info about my CoC game -- it will be d20 Call of Cthulhu, characters will be made at the table (it only takes 10-15 minutes to do) and the title is "Southern Exposure."  I'm not sure if you want the game summary here or in the sign-up thread, but I guess I can cut and paste...

_During the long, dark winter, most of the Antarctic research stations shut down to no more than a skeleton crew, checking in periodically via radio.  The last transmission from the Vostok Research Station was garbled, but the message is staggering.  Evidence of pre-human intelligent life discovered deep under the ice on the icebound shores of subterranean Lake Vostok.

Now they are 48 hours past due for their latest radio check-in.  Intelligence reports that a Russian rescue team is being assembled.  Our administration decides that is unacceptable; you will be part of a hastily assembled emergency team sent to Antarctica to get there first and evaluate what happened..._


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 20, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I'll just need to make sure my table is not next to "big-mouth" Wesel's this time.



Huh. I actually am not running in the afternnon. Hmm, what could I do in the afternoon, since I am not running...maybe I will play in some game that is in the afternoon....which GM do I want to mess with....decision...decisions...


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 20, 2005)

*The Riled Riled Rest (Spycraft 2.0, Pbartender)*

DL 11=WASHINGTON D.C 20 1046A

ANY AVAILABLE OFFICERS=
FEDERAL MARSHALS OFFICE SACRAMENTO CALIFORNIA=

ALVAN GRAHAM CLARK MISSING STOP LAST SEEN ON TRAIN LEAVING RENO FOR SAN FRANCISCO STOP INVESTIGATE LOCATE AND RESCUE STOP PROCEED WITH CAUTION FOREIGN AGENTS SUSPECTED STOP USE ALL AVAILABLE RESOURCES STOP

=OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENT VIA US DOJ

This is an adventure for up to six 3rd level pre-generated characters.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 20, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Huh. I actually am not running in the afternnon. Hmm, what could I do in the afternoon, since I am not running...maybe I will play in some game that is in the afternoon....which GM do I want to mess with....decision...decisions...



D'oh!  

For the record, Floyd, I'm going to run something based on the halfling brothers, tentatively titled, "Dude, Where's My Restaurant?"


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 20, 2005)

I think that we are in good shape with games, but I don't know when we will have a sign up thread.  TracerBullet42, thank you for stepping up as a DM.

Reveal, it will be good to have you at the Gameday.  When the sign up thread starts, I am sure it will be linked to a previous thread with information on the area by Games Plus.  Hopefully, you can join us for Slot 0:  Breakfast.  (The event where you eat, before your characters are eaten.)


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I think that we are in good shape with games, but I don't know when we will have a sign up thread.  TracerBullet42, thank you for stepping up as a DM.
> 
> Reveal, it will be good to have you at the Gameday.  When the sign up thread starts, I am sure it will be linked to a previous thread with information on the area by Games Plus.  Hopefully, you can join us for Slot 0:  Breakfast.  (The event where you eat, before your characters are eaten.)




I'll be flying Friday afternoon. Is there going to be a dinner of any sort? 

I'll definitely be there for breakfast.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'll be flying Friday afternoon. Is there going to be a dinner of any sort?
> 
> I'll definitely be there for breakfast.




Well, I am a bit far from the shop, so I will not be showing up for dinner Friday night.  However, you might be able to hook up with a few of the people near Games Plus -- as well as do some shopping prior to the Gameday.  Hmm, maybe someone could organize a dinner for those people who will be in or near Mount Prospect on Friday night.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2005)

Quickbeam and I will probably be showing up a bit on the latish side for dinner; but hey, I'm always up for a very late run to Taco Bell or something, or even an impromptu pre-Gameday Game session.

Or heck, just about anything.  If I'm going out of town overnight for something that's supposed to be fun, the last thing I want to do is sit around in my hotel room sleeping all night.  A good five or six hours tops oughtta do me.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 20, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> D'oh!  A thousand apologies...
> 
> I did find your poster more amusing, if that counts for anything.
> 
> Not so informative...but amusing in it's own sick, twisted, little way.




Whaddaya mean, "Not so informative"?!  I had the date, place, time, and event name.  What more do you need to know!  


Reveal:  Glad you'll be attending the Gameday!  I'm sure if you make it to breakfast, one of us will gladly chauffeur you to the store.  Or maybe even swing by the hotel before breakfast, if you ask real nice!


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Reveal:  Glad you'll be attending the Gameday!  I'm sure if you make it to breakfast, one of us will gladly chauffeur you to the store.  Or maybe even swing by the hotel before breakfast, if you ask real nice!




Thanks! But I don't mind walking. Isn't the restaurant close to the store?


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Thanks! But I don't mind walking. Isn't the restaurant close to the store?





It's a few blocks away, but you can usually get a lift.  

Also, I think we will see a few people bringing food in the morning to Games Plus.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 20, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> New poster



Just returned from delivering the new posters (sorry, Kent, still not yours) and copies for handouts to Games Plus...still no Mutants and Masterminds, but Serenity has arrived!  Go buy your copy today!


----------



## buzz (Sep 21, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'll take that last slot if nobody else wants it.  I'll run something D&D-ish 3.5.  I've got a few ideas bouncing around in my head, and I'll narrow it down ASAP and post it here soon.



Added to the roster, TB. We're officially full-up!


----------



## buzz (Sep 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'll be flying Friday afternoon. Is there going to be a dinner of any sort?
> 
> I'll definitely be there for breakfast.



Flying in! Holy Carp!   

Welcome to Chicago Gameday, reveal. 

Since Gameday is a one-day event with typicall a local draw, there hasn't been any formal pre-Gameday dinner before (that I know of). As others have said, you are welcome to get in touch with the Games Plus folk or other out-of-towners like Joshua and do something fun on Friday night.

As for the sign-up, that will have its own, separate thread. This thread is just for planning purposes. I will be posting a link to the sign-up thread here, so as long as you're subscribed, you'll be notified. If you want to be added to the Chicago Gameday mailing list, I can do that as well. Send your email addy to me at buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com.

Booyah!


----------



## buzz (Sep 21, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> It's a few blocks away, but you can usually get a lift.



I'm always at breakfast, and there's always room in my car.* Anybody who needs a lift can ride with me.

*Of course, there might be a reason for this.


----------



## buzz (Sep 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> When do y'all think signups will start?



I think the suggestion was for sign-ups to start 3 weeks or so prior to Gameday.



			
				reveal said:
			
		

> EDIT: And what should I bring? Dice, books, etc.?



If you're going to be a player, dice, a writing implement, and some paper are probably all you really need. The rulebook for whatever game(s) you're playing in probably couldn't hurt, either, but are not mandatory (e.g., you'd want your PHB  for a D&D game, but could get by with nothin' but dice for, say, _Buffy_ or _Serenity_).


----------



## thalmin (Sep 21, 2005)

I will check the schedule for games going on at the store for Friday night. I know there is a group playing _Flames of War_ (WWII 15mm minis), and probably a _Warmachine_ game. I'll see what else, and if there are openings. I'll try to post about this tomorrow night after I get home. (We only have a VERRRY slow dialup connection at the store, so I almost never go online there. Plus, I don't have time at work.)


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 21, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> I think the suggestion was for sign-ups to start 3 weeks or so prior to Gameday.



So, has this thread kinda run it's course until then, or is there anything else to do at this point?  I want to know if I should make sure to keep checking it, or if it's just going to be mostly chatter from now on.

I might be interested in any potential Friday night activities, though


----------



## reveal (Sep 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I might be interested in any potential Friday night activities, though




I'll get the hookers lined up. You bring the blow.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 21, 2005)

Well hello again everyone!!  Sorry for falling off the face of EN World's little online planet, but it appears things have moved along nicely in my absence.  I'd like to chime in on a few items if I may...

** JD spoke the truth in stating that I was going to pass on running Cthulhu for this Gameday.  I'm doing this because Josh seems _waaaayy_ more excited about running a game than I am at the moment, and after GM'ing sessions at GenCon and for my current gaming group I'd like to kick up my heels and roleplay for a day  .  I promise to run this game -- which was postponed from the summer Gameday -- somewhere down the line, and it will be even more horrifying than I'd originally planned!

** The current array of game options looks fantastic, and I'd like to tip my chapeau to the various DM's for offering their respective creative talents.

** If JD and I do drive in Friday night as we're currently planning, then I'd be happy to run or play in a lighthearted one shot adventure to fill the evening hours.  Taco Bell is optional for me, but probably mandatory for Josh  .


----------



## reveal (Sep 21, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> I think the suggestion was for sign-ups to start 3 weeks or so prior to Gameday.




3 weeks prior to Nov 12 is Oct 22 and I will not be in town that day. Can I have someone else sign me up? Now, if the sign-up was on Oct 23, I will be here.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 3 weeks prior to Nov 12 is Oct 22 and I will not be in town that day. Can I have someone else sign me up? Now, if the sign-up was on Oct 23, I will be here.



I think three weeks *or so* being the operative term here.    I certainly don't anticipate that my game will fill up in the first few days or anything like that.  And frankly, if it does, I'll squeeze you in anyway.


----------



## reveal (Sep 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I think three weeks *or so* being the operative term here.    I certainly don't anticipate that my game will fill up in the first few days or anything like that.  And frankly, if it does, I'll squeeze you in anyway.




I'll also be out of the town the entire week prior to the 22nd. But that's cool.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 21, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> ** If JD and I do drive in Friday night as we're currently planning.




A Friday evening game, eh?  For you, JD, reveal, and some others?  At a hotel or Games Plus?  How early does everyone think they will arrive?  I'm not on the regular DMing schedule this time, so maybe running something Friday night...with a _darker_ rating than is normally permissable at an open-to-the-public gameday might be in order...


----------



## reveal (Sep 22, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> A Friday evening game, eh?  For you, JD, reveal, and some others?  At a hotel or Games Plus?  How early does everyone think they will arrive?  I'm not on the regular DMing schedule this time, so maybe running something Friday night...with a _darker_ rating than is normally permissable at an open-to-the-public gameday might be in order...




I'll bring my french maid outfit!


----------



## buzz (Sep 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 3 weeks prior to Nov 12 is Oct 22 and I will not be in town that day. Can I have someone else sign me up? Now, if the sign-up was on Oct 23, I will be here.



Well, the sign-up will still be there on the 23rd. 

How about the 21st? The 20th? The all-knowing, all-powerful buzz may be able to help you...


----------



## thalmin (Sep 22, 2005)

I see 1 game of Flames of War, 2 more historical miniatures games, and a D&D campaign scheduled at the store for friday night, so the space seems to be available right now, if you want to play at the store.


----------



## reveal (Sep 22, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, the sign-up will still be there on the 23rd.
> 
> How about the 21st? The 20th? The all-knowing, all-powerful buzz may be able to help you...




I'll be out of town from the 15th through the 22nd. I am planning on trying to sign up for JD's CoC game and your HP game.


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 22, 2005)

*Against the Giants*

Here is my description:

*Against the Giants*
D&D 3.5  6 players  13th level characters will be provided

"Princess Argenta has been snatched from her country cotage.  The clues lead to giants and the Huge Fort of Hill Giant Chief Nosnra.
The King has brought together a group of heroes to bring her back - safely and quickly."

Newbies and Grognards welcome


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 22, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> A Friday evening game, eh?  For you, JD, reveal, and some others?  At a hotel or Games Plus?  How early does everyone think they will arrive?  I'm not on the regular DMing schedule this time, so maybe running something Friday night...with a _darker_ rating than is normally permissable at an open-to-the-public gameday might be in order...




That would be awesome!  And since Thalmin has kindly noted that there is still space at Games Plus, I suggest we reserve a table...or even the private room if it's available.  Better yet, it almost _needs_ to be private room if Reveal is bringing his french maid outfit !!

JD and I can leave Detroit mid-afternoon and arrive not long after dinner I'd imagine, although earlier is also possible if necessary.  Then we can game into the wee hours of the morning and get up early Saturday to do it all over again .


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 22, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> JD and I can leave Detroit mid-afternoon and arrive not long after dinner I'd imagine, although earlier is also possible if necessary.  Then we can game into the wee hours of the morning and get up early Saturday to do it all over again .



I can't leave before lunch, but any time after about 1:00 or so I'm free to leave.  We could get there, check in, and be at the store by 6:30 or 7:00 PM at the absolute earliest, I'd bet.  Probably better to plan on a little bit later than that still.  We can cell phone in our progress if it looks like it might be an issue.

EDIT:  Mark, you rock!  Yeah, I'd totally love to do that.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 22, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> ** If JD and I do drive in Friday night as we're currently planning.






			
				Mark CMG said:
			
		

> A Friday evening game, eh?  For you, JD, reveal, and some others?  At a hotel or Games Plus?  How early does everyone think they will arrive?  I'm not on the regular DMing schedule this time, so maybe running something Friday night...with a _darker_ rating than is normally permissable at an open-to-the-public gameday might be in order...






			
				reveal said:
			
		

> I'll bring my french maid outfit!






			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> I see 1 game of Flames of War, 2 more historical miniatures games, and a D&D campaign scheduled at the store for friday night, so the space seems to be available right now, if you want to play at the store.






			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> That would be awesome!  And since Thalmin has kindly noted that there is still space at Games Plus, I suggest we reserve a table...or even the private room if it's available.  Better yet, it almost _needs_ to be private room if Reveal is bringing his french maid outfit !!
> 
> JD and I can leave Detroit mid-afternoon and arrive not long after dinner I'd imagine, although earlier is also possible if necessary.  Then we can game into the wee hours of the morning and get up early Saturday to do it all over again .






			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I can't leave before lunch, but any time after about 1:00 or so I'm free to leave.  We could get there, check in, and be at the store by 6:30 or 7:00 PM at the absolute earliest, I'd bet.  Probably better to plan on a little bit later than that still.  We can cell phone in our progress if it looks like it might be an issue.
> 
> EDIT:  Mark, you rock!  Yeah, I'd totally love to do that.





Cool!  We'll call it "Private Slot Double-Naught" and keep it by invitation-only (mainly because it's primarily for the out-of-towners who are coming in early).  If Curt (who I hope will join us, since it is his store afterall) would be so kind as to set aside a table (private room if possible, one with a dry-erase board, otherwise, please), I'll begin the planning.  It'll be pre-gens and I'll work out the rest of the details so you out-of-towners will have nothing to deal with but to be there.  As we get closer, we'll iron out the exact timing on everything.


----------



## buzz (Sep 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> So, has this thread kinda run it's course until then, or is there anything else to do at this point?



Be sure to post your event title and description in this thread. Other than that, maybe keep an eye on it in case anything comes up.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 23, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> That would be awesome!  And since Thalmin has kindly noted that there is still space at Games Plus, I suggest we reserve a table...or even the private room if it's available.  Better yet, it almost _needs_ to be private room if Reveal is bringing his french maid outfit !!



Private room is usually booked, but if not I'll reserve it.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 23, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Be sure to post your event title and description in this thread. Other than that, maybe keep an eye on it in case anything comes up.



Done done that.  Did you see it?  It looks like the OP isn't updated, so I figgered you may have missed it.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 23, 2005)

It might also be a good idea to have a few games like "Zombies" that are easy to play, in case a slot finishes up early, or if someone wants to play a game between slots.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 23, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> It might also be a good idea to have a few games like "Zombies" that are easy to play, in case a slot finishes up early, or if someone wants to play a game between slots.




I can bring Zombies!!! and Fluxx, should they be required.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 23, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> It might also be a good idea to have a few games like "Zombies" that are easy to play, in case a slot finishes up early, or if someone wants to play a game between slots.





Anarchorism is perfect for this. It's a 5 minute card game that uses d6 dice. I'll try to remember to bring a set.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 24, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I can bring Zombies!!! and Fluxx, should they be required.






			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Anarchorism is perfect for this. It's a 5 minute card game that uses d6 dice. I'll try to remember to bring a set.




These are great ideas, as we somethimes have gaps between the events.

Okay, we now have a poster for the Gameday, events, and games to play between the events.  What else do we need to work on?


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 24, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> What else do we need to work on?



I think we need to make:

*Games Plus' GAME DAY: The Roleplaying Game*

It's a game where a bunch of players gather together at the table to see if they can successfully put a Game-Day together. It'll only use d4's, d12's and two different coloured d16's and oh...cheeze-whiz.


----------



## reveal (Sep 24, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I think we need to make:
> 
> *Games Plus' GAME DAY: The Roleplaying Game*
> 
> It's a game where a bunch of players gather together at the table to see if they can successfully put a Game-Day together. It'll only use d4's, d12's and two different coloured d16's and oh...cheeze-whiz.




I'll bring the Dew!


----------



## thalmin (Sep 24, 2005)

No d2?


----------



## buzz (Sep 24, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Done done that.  Did you see it?  It looks like the OP isn't updated, so I figgered you may have missed it.



Seen and updated.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 25, 2005)

We seem to have many of the issues about games and slots covered.

We can also see who will bring in a few things for people to snack on prior to Slot 1  -- or during Slot 1.

Also, we can perhaps see if there was any unfinished business from past game days.  Hmm, I seem to remember some sort of friendly challenge involving MattHelms and Barendd Nobeard.  Something about a bionic battle.


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 26, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, we can perhaps see if there was any unfinished business from past game days.  Hmm, I seem to remember some sort of friendly challenge involving MattHelms and Barendd Nobeard.  Something about a bionic battle.




HA!  That's right - my bionic powers against Barendd Nobeard's radiated rage!  Roll for inititative, boy!!!!!


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 26, 2005)

*D&D Minis*

I was hoping that a few folks would bring D&D minis for trade.  I am not a huge collector-nor do I play the skirmish game- but I would not mind gettting a few more painted figs.  My group groans becasue I have a ton of Reaper figs- all unpainted.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 26, 2005)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I was hoping that a few folks would bring D&D minis for trade.  I am not a huge collector-nor do I play the skirmish game- but I would not mind gettting a few more painted figs.  My group groans becasue I have a ton of Reaper figs- all unpainted.




Thalmin has several of every D&D mini issued (or so it appears), and I have a decent array myself.  I'll try to remember dragging them along for the ride so that we may trade.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 26, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Cool!  We'll call it "Private Slot Double-Naught" and keep it by invitation-only (mainly because it's primarily for the out-of-towners who are coming in early).  If Curt (who I hope will join us, since it is his store afterall) would be so kind as to set aside a table (private room if possible, one with a dry-erase board, otherwise, please), I'll begin the planning.  It'll be pre-gens and I'll work out the rest of the details so you out-of-towners will have nothing to deal with but to be there.  As we get closer, we'll iron out the exact timing on everything.




Wicked-cool my friend !!
I look forward to seeing you for PSDN (Private Slot Double-Naught).


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 26, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Thalmin has several of every D&D mini issued (or so it appears), and I have a decent array myself.  I'll try to remember dragging them along for the ride so that we may trade.




I was mainly looking to trade some double commons/uncommons for some C/U's I don't have.  I hope there are some folks interested in doind the same.
The only rares I have to trade are the huge Glaberzou and Aspect of Bane.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 27, 2005)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I was mainly looking to trade some double commons/uncommons for some C/U's I don't have.  I hope there are some folks interested in doind the same.
> The only rares I have to trade are the huge Glaberzou and Aspect of Bane.



I might be able to find a few for trading purposes.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 27, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Cool!  We'll call it "Private Slot Double-Naught" and keep it by invitation-only (mainly because it's primarily for the out-of-towners who are coming in early).  If Curt (who I hope will join us, since it is his store afterall) would be so kind as to set aside a table (private room if possible, one with a dry-erase board, otherwise, please), I'll begin the planning.  It'll be pre-gens and I'll work out the rest of the details so you out-of-towners will have nothing to deal with but to be there.  As we get closer, we'll iron out the exact timing on everything.



You can count me in on this, Mark.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 27, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> HA!  That's right - my bionic powers against Barendd Nobeard's radiated rage!  Roll for inititative, boy!!!!!




I only rolled a 17, but I'm a halfling with _Yondalla's Sense_ and I also have _Improved Initiative_ and _Quick Reconnoiter_.  With my Dex modifier (since I just drank a potion of Cat's Grace):

I have a 25!  Beat that, Synnibar-boy!!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 27, 2005)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> My group groans becasue I have a ton of Reaper figs- all unpainted.




We don't groan because the figs aren't painted.  We groan because they're huge and we know they'll all have 10' reach!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 28, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I only rolled a 17, but I'm a halfling with _Yondalla's Sense_ and I also have _Improved Initiative_ and _Quick Reconnoiter_.  With my Dex modifier (since I just drank a potion of Cat's Grace):
> 
> I have a 25!  Beat that, Synnibar-boy!!





(Using the akashic memory ability and the eidetic memory feat from _Arcana Unearthed_:

Reidzilla once wanted to run a _Darwin's World_  event, and perhaps he can come up with a character for Barenndd Nobeard and one for MattyHelms, and run a quick combat.  So, we have a cyborg and a mutant.  Perhaps we could have a quick demo.  (Okay, everyone -- remember that thalmin gets a cut of all the sidebets on this match.   You don't want to cheat the house.)


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 28, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> (Using the akashic memory ability and the eidetic memory feat from _Arcana Unearthed_:
> 
> Reidzilla once wanted to run a _Darwin's World_  event, and perhaps he can come up with a character for Barenndd Nobeard and one for MattyHelms, and run a quick combat.  So, we have a cyborg and a mutant.  Perhaps we could have a quick demo.  (Okay, everyone -- remember that thalmin gets a cut of all the sidebets on this match.   You don't want to cheat the house.)




I remember something on the order of "A giant mutant bear with huge frikin' laser beams coming out of its eyes!" Does that help?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 28, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> (Using the akashic memory ability and the eidetic memory feat from _Arcana Unearthed_:
> 
> Reidzilla once wanted to run a _Darwin's World_  event, and perhaps he can come up with a character for Barenndd Nobeard and one for MattyHelms, and run a quick combat.  So, we have a cyborg and a mutant.  Perhaps we could have a quick demo.  (Okay, everyone -- remember that thalmin gets a cut of all the sidebets on this match.   You don't want to cheat the house.)




No, no, no!  Remember, it's MattyHelms and Barendd Nobeard we're talking about here.  It must be Synnibarr!  Nazriel can be Fate (i.e., a Synnibarr GM).  



			
				Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I remember something on the order of "A giant mutant bear with huge frikin' laser beams coming out of its eyes!" Does that help?



  Oh, yeah!!!!!  If I can play that, Darwin's World is fine!


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 28, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> No, no, no!  Remember, it's MattyHelms and Barendd Nobeard we're talking about here.  It must be Synnibarr!




That's right!  Put away your d20s, people, and prepare to do tens of thousands of points of damage and receive fractional experience points for slaying the winged giant grizzly that shot lasers out of its eyes!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 28, 2005)

As a quick aside, MattyHelms, I'm digging your new avatar.  Michael Whelan doing John Carter and Dejah Thoris = teh cool.


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> As a quick aside, MattyHelms, I'm digging your new avatar.  Michael Whelan doing John Carter and Dejah Thoris = teh cool.




Thanks - no doubt it only reflects my sheer coolness  

Hmmm - should we have a quick in-between event Synnibarr smackdown?  Barendd and I could take the hours ahead of time to stat ourselves out.  That way, the event should only last a few blissful seconds...


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 28, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Thanks - no doubt it only reflects my sheer coolness
> 
> Hmmm - should we have a quick in-between event Synnibarr smackdown?  Barendd and I could take the hours ahead of time to stat ourselves out.  That way, the event should only last a few blissful seconds...





A quick Synnibarr or Darwin's World smackdown might be fun, as gladiatorial combats can be fun --- at least for the spectators.


----------



## reveal (Sep 28, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> A quick Synnibarr or Darwin's World smackdown might be fun, as gladiatorial combats can be fun --- at least for the spectators.




Ok, I'll bring my french maid outfit AND my gladiator outfit.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 28, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Thanks - no doubt it only reflects my sheer coolness
> 
> Hmmm - should we have a quick in-between event Synnibarr smackdown?  Barendd and I could take the hours ahead of time to stat ourselves out.  That way, the event should only last a few blissful seconds...




Buzz, please add the following to the first page:

Slot -1: Synnibarr character creation for the Helms-Nobeard Show Down.  Meet at the Little America parking lot at 3 a.m.  Should be done by breakfast.  *This event is full*.
  Fate: Nazriel
  1.  MattyHelms
  2.  Barendd Nobeard


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 28, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Buzz, please add the following to the first page:
> 
> Slot -1: Synnibarr character creation for the Helms-Nobeard Show Down.  Meet at the Little America parking lot at 3 a.m.  Should be done by breakfast.  *This event is full*.
> Fate: Nazriel
> ...




Caffeine highly recommended for this event.


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 29, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Buzz, please add the following to the first page:
> 
> Slot -1: Synnibarr character creation for the Helms-Nobeard Show Down.  Meet at the Little America parking lot at 3 a.m.  Should be done by breakfast.  *This event is full*.
> Fate: Nazriel
> ...




Dang... 3 am? Am I going to be compensated for that? Well, I suppose if everyone's sleep deprived then the correct mindset will be in place for Synnibarr.   

Would I be smacked if I ruled that the two of you would have to pre-gen a Pirate vs. Ninja pair to duel?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 29, 2005)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Dang... 3 am? Am I going to be compensated for that? Well, I suppose if everyone's sleep deprived then the correct mindset will be in place for Synnibarr.
> 
> Would I be smacked if I ruled that the two of you would have to pre-gen a Pirate vs. Ninja pair to duel?




[sound effect] Smack!!!! [/sound effect]

It's Synnibarr--everything *must* be random.  We will follow all Synnnibarr standard rules for character creation, including the random rolls for class.  Anything else would just be a poor imitation of the real thing.

Oooh, I hope I get a Bio Syntha Cyborg!!  [sblock]from the Character Descriptions section on Bio Syntha Cyborgs: "Because B.S.C.s have no parents, they begin with no money.  However, through performing odd jobs during their training they manage to earn $300 and some clothing."[/sblock]

Next summer, I think we need to film the "sample adventure" as a cutting edge independent film.  Maybe we can get Steve Buscemi to play FATE....


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 29, 2005)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I was hoping that a few folks would bring D&D minis for trade.  I am not a huge collector-nor do I play the skirmish game- but I would not mind gettting a few more painted figs.  My group groans becasue I have a ton of Reaper figs- all unpainted.



All the more reason you should join us for painting then eh? Get those reaper figs painted nicely for your group hehe


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 29, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> All the more reason you should join us for painting then eh? Get those reaper figs painted nicely for your group hehe





Or offer figures for painting. I know in the past I've done a I keep two for every one I paint type deal and I know a lot of the painters do similiar things at Games Plus.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 29, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Or offer figures for painting. I know in the past I've done a I keep two for every one I paint type deal and I know a lot of the painters do similiar things at Games Plus.



Now that's an idea.  If I bring in some Privateer Bane Thralls that I've been meaning to paint for months but haven't, can I get them painted for me?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 29, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Now that's an idea.  If I bring in some Privateer Bane Thralls that I've been meaning to paint for months but haven't, can I get them painted for me?




Well maybe, but not at by me that day! I'll be playing! Seriously though, if you want to set up something like that, shoot me an e-mail. I'd say I'm a 5 on a scale of 10 so I know there are a lot better painters out there but don't know their time schedules.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 29, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Well maybe, but not at by me that day! I'll be playing! Seriously though, if you want to set up something like that, shoot me an e-mail. I'd say I'm a 5 on a scale of 10 so I know there are a lot better painters out there but don't know their time schedules.





I too have been known to do a commision or two. I was told by Curt that I am an 7-8 on a scale of 10? If you would like me to do something just shoot me an email and we can work something out as well.. or you can go with Joe as well.. which IMHO is a much better painter then a 5 
(I am currently working on a commssion with any luck I will be done by wed of next week to hand to it's true owner.. which I know will be happy 
It was a warmachine army


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh, it was mostly a joke.  I'm fairly happy with my own painting skills, I just lack the time to do much with them.

Since I don't also have a current use for these minis, it doesn't bother me too much that they're unpainted.  If I ever feel like I need to use them, I'll paint them beforehand.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Oh, it was mostly a joke.  I'm fairly happy with my own painting skills, I just lack the time to do much with them.
> 
> Since I don't also have a current use for these minis, it doesn't bother me too much that they're unpainted.  If I ever feel like I need to use them, I'll paint them beforehand.



(Hmmm. Random encounter...{roll}14. Minotaur. I have one, but it's not painted.) OK guys, just talk amongst yourselves. I'll be a little while preparing.


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 30, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> (Hmmm. Random encounter...{roll}14. Minotaur. I have one, but it's not painted.) OK guys, just talk amongst yourselves. I'll be a little while preparing.



::spits juice all over monitor while reading this:: 

Now THAT was funny. I love it!! 

Good one Curt


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 30, 2005)

That's why I do well at speed-painting competitions!


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> That's why I do well at speed-painting competitions!




Dipping your minis in varying flavors of jam and spraying them with cheez whiz while we're not looking does *NOT* qualify as painting!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 1, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Dipping your minis in varying flavors of jam and spraying them with cheez whiz while we're not looking does *NOT* qualify as painting!




Nor does it count as breakfast, so try to sign up for Slot 0 --- or await whatever some people will bring into Games Plus.  

On a positive note, work is proceeding on "The Enemy of My Enemy Is..." and I will likely be able to let people know about the choice of pre-generated characters fairly soon.

Also, giving this thread a much needed   

*BUMP!!!*


----------



## buzz (Oct 2, 2005)

Everybody go vote for Quickbeam for Ennie judge!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=150831

I'd also tell you to go vote for Joe, but he's already one of the front-runners.  (I voted for you, Joe!)


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 3, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Everybody go vote for Quickbeam for Ennie judge!
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=150831
> 
> I'd also tell you to go vote for Joe, but he's already one of the front-runners.  (I voted for you, Joe!)



Hey, that's a good way to bump the thread!  I voted for Quickbeam myself!


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for your support buzz and JD!!

It appears that the inertia I've created against my candidacy with reduced visibility is rather strong.  But I'd love to see a late push so gimme some love (and your votes) my Windy City friends.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 4, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Thanks for your support buzz and JD!!
> 
> It appears that the inertia I've created against my candidacy with reduced visibility is rather strong.  But I'd love to see a late push so gimme some love (and your votes) my Windy City friends.





Good luck QB. It's a lot of work but fun at the same time.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 4, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Good luck QB. It's a lot of work but fun at the same time.




Thanks Joe, and good luck to you also.
I have a sense of the work involved from my conversations with T-Bill and Crothian, but I'm sure the actual process cannot be fairly gauged until one is knee deep in the thick of it!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 4, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> so gimme some love (and your votes) my Windy City friends.




Fine.  Ignore the Milwaukee annex.  See if I care!  

Dextra, can I rescind my vote?!??!?








Good luck, Kevin!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 4, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Fine.  Ignore the Milwaukee annex.  See if I care!
> 
> Dextra, can I rescind my vote?!??!?
> 
> ...




Ain't that just like them Milwaukee folk? Ignore 'em and they wanna go away!


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL! 

Kent, I didn't ignore the Milwaukee annex.  I just...um...took it on faith that such witty, fine, intelligent people were beyond reminders.  Whereas my friends in Chicago...they were, uh...caught up in the White Sox playoff drive and Bears' first place (1-2) record.  Yeah that's the ticket.  (phew )

Joe, do ya think that's got anything to do with GenCon's move to Indy?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 4, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> Kent, I didn't ignore the Milwaukee annex.  I just...um...took it on faith that such witty, fine, intelligent people were beyond reminders.  Whereas my friends in Chicago...they were, uh...caught up in the White Sox playoff drive and Bears' first place (1-2) record.  Yeah that's the ticket.  (phew )




If only Milwaukee had a baseball team.   

The headline a few days ago was priceless: the local newspaper was trumpeting the fact that the Losers--uh, Brewers--finally had a winning season with this exciting headline: *.500*.  Where's that "rolls eyes" smiley when we need it!


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 4, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> If only Milwaukee had a baseball team.
> 
> The headline a few days ago was priceless: the local newspaper was trumpeting the fact that the Losers--uh, Brewers--finally had a winning season with this exciting headline: *.500*.  Where's that "rolls eyes" smiley when we need it!




While that is funny, you'll get no pity from me.  The Tigers haven't seen .500 in a dozen years in a town that totally loves baseball.  Oh well, at least we have the Lions.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 4, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Oh well, at least we have the Lions.




Who are currently tied for Division leaders in the NFC North.  You should be thanking the Packers!  

Wow--the entire division has only 3 wins out of 14 games.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 4, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Wow--the entire division has only 3 wins out of 14 games.




Simply stated, YUCK!!!


----------



## Der Spot (Oct 5, 2005)

Woooo, Gameday!!  Woooooooooo, Serenity!!!!  I am all over playing that again FC.  You may remember me playing Marshall Tucker (read: Man-Zoe) in your morning slot last time.  I have a question though.  Are you planning on using the same ship and crew again?  And if so, can I request to get the same character again?  Obviously I couldn't officially make any such request until I actually have signed up, once that's an option, but I just wanted to ask


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 5, 2005)

Der Spot said:
			
		

> Woooo, Gameday!!  Woooooooooo, Serenity!!!!  I am all over playing that again FC.  You may remember me playing Marshall Tucker (read: Man-Zoe) in your morning slot last time.  I have a question though.  Are you planning on using the same ship and crew again?  And if so, can I request to get the same character again?  Obviously I couldn't officially make any such request until I actually have signed up, once that's an option, but I just wanted to ask




Hello.

Yup, I use the same crew...they are my gameday/congames crew. There shouold be no problem in playing him again, just remind me that day.

FCW

BTW - if you want to check out my serenity based MB, come on over: http://wavesintheblack.aimoo.com/


----------



## buzz (Oct 6, 2005)

Dang sports talk. Whatevah!

Anyway, if any of you have not seen "Serenity" yet, please go and do so, ASAP. Best dang SF movie in decades. *Glares disapprovingly at George Lucas*.

Anyway... Once we're past this weekend, I'll be doing more work getting ready for Gameday. Definitely think this HP game could be fun. Some other projects have been consuming my time of late, but the decks are pretty much clear come Sunday. Woo!


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm sorry to do this everyone, but I'm going to have to back out before we've even opened the official sign-up thread.

My wife received some unpleasant news from her doctor and she will need surgery, which has been scheduled for November 9.  Obviously, I will need to be at home with her and our children.  I truly regret having to miss this event and I hope my inability to attend does not interfere with Josh Dyal's plans to make the trip and DM.

I wish that there was more I could say.  Sorry.


----------



## reveal (Oct 6, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to do this everyone, but I'm going to have to back out before we've even opened the official sign-up thread.
> 
> My wife received some unpleasant news from her doctor and she will need surgery, which has been scheduled for November 9.  Obviously, I will need to be at home with her and our children.  I truly regret having to miss this event and I hope my inability to attend does not interfere with Josh Dyal's plans to make the trip and DM.
> 
> I wish that there was more I could say.  Sorry.




Well that sucks. I hope you're wife gets better fast. 

JD, you still gonna be able to make it?


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 6, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to do this everyone, but I'm going to have to back out before we've even opened the official sign-up thread.
> 
> My wife received some unpleasant news from her doctor and she will need surgery, which has been scheduled for November 9.  Obviously, I will need to be at home with her and our children.  I truly regret having to miss this event and I hope my inability to attend does not interfere with Josh Dyal's plans to make the trip and DM.
> 
> I wish that there was more I could say.  Sorry.




You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers, bro.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Kevin.  I hope all goes well for your wife, you, and your family.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 6, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to do this everyone, but I'm going to have to back out before we've even opened the official sign-up thread.
> 
> My wife received some unpleasant news from her doctor and she will need surgery, which has been scheduled for November 9.  Obviously, I will need to be at home with her and our children.  I truly regret having to miss this event and I hope my inability to attend does not interfere with Josh Dyal's plans to make the trip and DM.
> 
> I wish that there was more I could say.  Sorry.





Kevin, sorry to hear about your wife.  I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers as well.  I pray that your wife's surgery goes well and that she will have a swift recovery.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 6, 2005)

is the sign up going on yet or is this still the planning thread?


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 6, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> is the sign up going on yet or is this still the planning thread?




There's no sign up thread yet.  I believe buzz was waiting until 3-4 weeks before the actual scheduled event date.

And thank you everyone for your thoughts, prayers, and kind words.  They are all greatly appreciated.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 6, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> There's no sign up thread yet.  I believe buzz was waiting until 3-4 weeks before the actual scheduled event date.
> 
> And thank you everyone for your thoughts, prayers, and kind words.  They are all greatly appreciated.





We are here for you.  Hang in there, and hopefully you can make another Gameday soon.

I do think that buzz said we will have the sign up thread about 3 weeks before the Gameday.  So, we are still planning.

Hopefully, Joshua Dyal can still make this gameday.  If not, then we will have a slot opening up for a GM.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 6, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> JD, you still gonna be able to make it?



Yeah, I'll still come.  I was going to be doing the driving anyway.

Kevin and I hadn't yet made any hotel arrangements--hey; send me an email.  Do you have two beds in your room?  Maybe we can pool our resources there.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 6, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> There's no sign up thread yet.  I believe buzz was waiting until 3-4 weeks before the actual scheduled event date.
> 
> And thank you everyone for your thoughts, prayers, and kind words.  They are all greatly appreciated.



Always be more Gamedays. Hopefully, the next one you get to tell us everything is great.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## reveal (Oct 6, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll still come.  I was going to be doing the driving anyway.
> 
> Kevin and I hadn't yet made any hotel arrangements--hey; send me an email.  Do you have two beds in your room?  Maybe we can pool our resources there.




Email sent.


----------



## buzz (Oct 7, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> And thank you everyone for your thoughts, prayers, and kind words.  They are all greatly appreciated.



Don't sweat it, QB. It wouldn't be a Gameday unless a Detroit ENWorlder had to cancel.  I'm sending my reserve karma points your wife's way.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's hoping the second opinion is that surgery is completely unnecessary!  

Anyway, yes, I will still be coming.  My wife's nervous about me driving alone to Chicago, but since I agreed to her driving alone (well, with the four kids, who were no help driving) from Michigan to Texas a year or two ago, I've got the moral high ground there.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 7, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Don't sweat it, QB. It wouldn't be a Gameday unless a Detroit ENWorlder had to cancel.  I'm sending my reserve karma points your wife's way.




Thank you.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Here's hoping the second opinion is that surgery is completely unnecessary!




There's a thought worth crossing your fingers over!


----------



## Nikmal (Oct 8, 2005)

Truely Kevin I hope all things go well for your wife!! By any means do not worry over the game day.. as they are just games and your wife is FAR more important in the scheme of things!! Take care your family will be in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 9, 2005)

Kevin, I hope that everything will go well for you and your family.

Thalmin, how is the supply of Gameday posters holding out?

Also, is there anything important that we need to get done before the sign up thread goes up?

Giving this thread a much needed....


*BUMP!!!*


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 12, 2005)

So Buzz,

What's up with the website? Every time I go to it, it is down! Are you out of bandwidth for the month?   

I am next door to Brunswick Zone (old Gala West) if you need some help.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> What's up with the website? Every time I go to it, it is down! Are you out of bandwidth for the month?



I haven't noticed any problems with the website. What URL are you hitting, exactly? It should be: http://gameday.buzzmo.com/. If you're using the direct link to the FAQ, it won't work (but I will set up a redirect). The FAQ is now at http://gameday.buzzmo.com/?page_id=5.

I recently switched to the WordPress CMS, and it seems to be working fine. I'm about 6.9GB under my bandwidth allotment for the month, so I can't imagine that's an issue. 

Let me know if you're still seeing problems, and what error you're getting.

In other news, it looks like it's getting near time to start the sign-up thread. Anyone still need to post their event description?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 12, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Anyone still need to post their event description?



D'oh!  That'd be me...I'm still trying to decide between two different games.  I'll pick one and post a description tonight.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 12, 2005)

We should make sure there are good event descriptions.  Buzz, perhaps you could add this to my event: No prior knowledge of Arcana Unearthed is needed for this event.  

Also, will the first post of the new thread have the usual Gameday FAQ thread in it for any new people showing up?


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 12, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> I haven't noticed any problems with the website. What URL are you hitting, exactly? It should be: http://gameday.buzzmo.com/.




Oops! The link saved in my favorites is http://gameday.buzzmo.com/index.htm !   

Never mind! I Stupid.


----------



## buzz (Oct 13, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> We should make sure there are good event descriptions.  Buzz, perhaps you could add this to my event: No prior knowledge of Arcana Unearthed is needed for this event.



Will do.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, will the first post of the new thread have the usual Gameday FAQ thread in it for any new people showing up?



Absolutely!


----------



## buzz (Oct 13, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Oops! The link saved in my favorites is http://gameday.buzzmo.com/index.htm !
> 
> Never mind! I Stupid.



No sweat. I've set up a redirect in case anyone else has the same URL bookmarked.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 13, 2005)

Buzz. 

I will get you my event description before Saturday.

Side Note: Got an e-mail from MWP (Magaret Weis Productions), makers of Serenity and DragonLance RPG and they seemed pretty happy about doing some support for the Game Day. I'll get you guys more info as I get it.  

FCW


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 13, 2005)

Just a few quick remarks from your friendly neighborhood hasty Ent...

1) I once again appreciate all of your kind thoughts, prayers, and heartfelt wishes.  You folks are the best!
2) Surgery is still scheduled as originally recommended, but my wife is now extremely ill with something else.  We expect her to recover in time for the surgery to take place (which is good), but regardless her health is going to keep me at home in Michigan for the Gameday.
3) I want to thank each of you that voted for me in the ENnies balloting.  Next year I'm makin' then Panel!


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Side Note: Got an e-mail from MWP (Magaret Weis Productions), makers of Serenity and DragonLance RPG and they seemed pretty happy about doing some support for the Game Day. I'll get you guys more info as I get it.



That most certainly merits a BOOYAH!


----------



## reveal (Oct 14, 2005)

Hopefully the sign-up thread will be up before Saturday. I'll be out of town for a week with no computer access starting Saturday.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 14, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be a Gameday unless a Detroit ENWorlder had to cancel.




I wonder if I can get t-shirts made before the Gameday?  

I wonder if I should get t-shirts made before the Gameday?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Hopefully the sign-up thread will be up before Saturday. I'll be out of town for a week with no computer access starting Saturday.




Well, just give me your game preferences and password and I'll sign you up.  And I promise not to post anything too rude using your account while you're gone!


----------



## reveal (Oct 14, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Well, just give me your game preferences and password and I'll sign you up.  And I promise not to post anything too rude using your account while you're gone!




Uh. No. 

I've posted this before but I'll do it again, just in case.

I want to be in:

“Southern Exposure” Call of Cthulhu d20, Joshua Dyal 9:30am-2:30pm
“Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of Copyright” D&D3.5/d20, buzz 4pm-9pm


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I want to be in:
> 
> “Southern Exposure” Call of Cthulhu d20, Joshua Dyal 9:30am-2:30pm
> “Harry Potter and the Flagrant Violation of Copyright” D&D3.5/d20, buzz 4pm-9pm



Don't sweat it, reveal. I will use my Vast Organizer Powers™ and sign you up in the events you requested.

Sign-up will likely start this weekend. Seems to be gettin' about time.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 15, 2005)

tried to do this earlier today but ENWorld was having a hissy fit like a wee-little-girlie-man.

Event Title: "*HORSE SHOES & HAND GRENADES*"
The Game: "SERENITY (MWP)"

The Description: "The crew of the _Symphony_ have been in some tight spots to say the least. They have escaped the grasping clutches of Reavers and the Alliance as well as a few other problems, including one Mr. Niska. But nothing...and I do mean _nothing_ so "interestin' a time" has been had that a small blind child, a seeing-eye-monkey and a 500 year old music disk from Earth-That-Was of someone called "the King" are about to give them."

The Set-Up: "Rules taught while we play. Characters WILL be provided by me. Be on time and ready for fun. (Fun will be provided by all of us.) Check out my Serenity message board: http://wavesintheblack.aimoo.com/."


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 15, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Sign-up will likely start this weekend. Seems to be gettin' about time.




Wow, getting close...  Buzz, here's my description:

"Casting the Runes" - _EABA_ (BTRC)
The last man of science to cross Karswell died under mysterious circumstances.  His daughter believes he was cursed by Karswell and killed by a demon.  You plan on exposing Karswell's "devil cult" at this year's Scientific Council on Paranormal Phenomena.  Then you receive the note, "Two days are allowed," and the visions begin...  Unless you act, one or all of you will be dead before the conference ends.

Characters - scientists and others connected to the mystery - will be provided and _EABA_'s simple rules will be explained.  Just bring some six-sided dice and a willingness to plot and scheme.  If you have any specific character requests, let me know in advance.


----------



## reveal (Oct 15, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Don't sweat it, reveal. I will use my Vast Organizer Powers™ and sign you up in the events you requested.
> 
> Sign-up will likely start this weekend. Seems to be gettin' about time.




Thank you, O Great Buzzy One.


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 16, 2005)

*Keeps keyboard at the ready to join the crew of the Symphony again*

Come on sign-ups... I know you're out there.

*Lies in wait*


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2005)

Okay, it looks like we're only missing descriptions for TraceBullet42's game and, well, mine. TB42, post your event!

Did we come to a consensus on the prize drawing? I'm thinking that we just a) give GMs first pick, 2) roll a die like usual, but everyone gets one prize and we call names a little more quickly. I don't know if it'll be a PITA for Curt to have to store leftover prizes, though.

If it is, we just do one round of prizes, and then it's free-for-all.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 16, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, it looks like we're only missing descriptions for TraceBullet42's game and, well, mine. TB42, post your event!




Sorry for the delay...Reveal offered me twenty bucks to stall the start of the sign-up thread.  Naturally, I turned him down and lectured him about integrity and so forth...

Then I just was lazy...

But here it is, after much delay, my game description!

*WHO YA GONNA CALL?*
(An Iron Kingdoms event)

Despite a reputation for unconventional and somewhat questionable research, the employees of The Strangelight Workshop are the Iron Kingdom's leading freelance supernatural researchers.  The Workshop employs open-minded operatives with keen minds for both occult and scientific observation armed with specialized mechanikal apparatuses designed to aid in their investigations.  Headquartered in Ceryl, the Workshop has been so successfu it has opened offices in Caspia, Corvis, Leryn, and Merin.  With no shortage of hauntings and habitations in Western Immoren, the employees of The Strangelight Workshop should remain busy for years to come.

In other words, to borrow a line from Ray Parker, Jr.: "When there's something strange in your neighborhood, who you gonna call?"

This adventure is for 6 players (characters provided) ready to tackle the supernatural in the Iron Kingdoms setting from Privateer Press.  No experience required.  Rules can be taught as we play.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay, folks... the sign-up thread is live!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=152732

I'll now request the mods shut this thread down. Any leftover planning discussion can be done on the sign-up thread.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 17, 2005)

Closed.


----------

